# Prem Prediction League 2019/20



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Three weeks to go til kick off so I'll get this up and running! I'll bump it each week if you want to wait til the last minute to add your predictions (which might be sensible).

Rules
- post your predictions of all of the week's fixtures, prediction for each fixture must be posted more than an hour before kick-off (so cannot be influenced by team line-ups).
- correct score gets you 3 points, correct result (win/lose/draw) only gets you 1 point.
- when two players have the same points, the player who has attempted less fixtures will be shown higher in the table. if that number is the same, highest score on the most recent week is shown higher (like countback!).
- if you change your mind on a prediction before the deadline, please add a new post with your new prediction - don't edit your original one or I probably won't know it's happened.
- Premier League only, so on FA Cup and international weeks we get a week off.


Hall of Fame
2018/19 Thread - 1st. MegaSteve - 2nd. Paperboy - 3rd. nickjdavis


Standings




Fixtures


*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford
Burnley 16:00 Brighton
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd
Man City 16:00 Norwich
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa


Last year MegaSteve led from day one to the bitter end, so let's hope we have more of a title race this time! Good luck!


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 19, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich  3-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City  1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd  2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton  1-1
Sat: Palace v Everton  1-2
Sat: Watford v Brighton  2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa  2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves  1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal  1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea  1-1

Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-2019-20.102226/#pBd7eQkWa3BtkpkP.99


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 19, 2019)

Fri: Liverpool v Norwich  4-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd  2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton  1-0
Sat: Palace v Everton  1-2
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa  3-1
Sun: Leicester v Wolves  1-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal  0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea  3-2


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 20, 2019)

Fri: Liverpool v Norwich  3-1
Sat: West Ham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd  1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton  2-1
Sat: Palace v Everton  1-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa  4-1
Sun: Leicester v Wolves  3-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal  2-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea  2-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 20, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich3-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City0-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 1-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 2-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 0-2



Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-2019-20.102226/#cTIvpHzYmhLGmhCJ.99


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich4-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City2-4
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-2
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 1-2
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 2-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 4-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 2-0
Sat: Palace v Everton 2-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 0-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Wolf (Jul 31, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 2-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 1-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 0-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 1-3
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool 4 v 0 Norwich
Sat: West Ham 0 v 2 Man City
Sat: Bournemouth 2 v 1 Sheff Utd
Sat: Burnley 1 v 0 Southampton
Sat: Palace 1 v 2 Everton
Sat: Watford 2 v 1 Brighton
Sat: Spurs 3 v 1 Aston Villa
Sun: Leicester 1 v 1 Wolves
Sun: Newcastle 0 v 2 Arsenal
Sun: Man Utd 1 v 1Chelsea
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-2019-20.102226/#M2jM9eRpjp8shL0Z.99


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2019)

Fri: Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
Sat: West Ham 0-3 Man City
Sat: Bournemouth 3-1 Sheff Utd
Sat: Burnley 1-2 Southampton
Sat: Palace 0-2 Everton
Sat: Watford 2-0 Brighton
Sat: Spurs 2-0 Aston Villa
Sun: Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Sun: Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Sun: Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## sam85 (Aug 1, 2019)

Fri: Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Sat: West Ham 1-3 Man City
Sat: Bournemouth 1-1 Sheff Utd
Sat: Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Sat: Palace 1-1 Everton
Sat: Watford 2-0 Brighton
Sat: Spurs 4-0 Aston Villa
Sun: Leicester 2-0 Wolves
Sun: Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Sun: Man Utd 1-3 Chelsea
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/prem-prediction-league-2019-20.102226/#pdSSEEXI22gBw4G1.99


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 2, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 4-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 2-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 0-0
Sat: Palace v Everton 2-3
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 3-1
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 2-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 4-1
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-2
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2019)

Only five days to go chaps!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks like everyone expecting Norwich to get a real pasting at Anfield. Other than that some real differences of opinion. Will be fun to see the best pundit and thanks to Orikoru for running it again


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2019)

Last year's top six all yet to predict. I'm wondering if this is a strategic ploy to wait until after the transfer deadline, or if they just haven't been arsed yet.


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 7, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
 Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 3-0
 Sat: West Ham v Man City 0-3
 Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-1
 Sat: Burnley v Southampton 0-0
 Sat: Palace v Everton 1-1
 Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
 Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
 Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1-1
 Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
 Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 7, 2019)

Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 3-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 0-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 2_1
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-2
Sat: Watford v Brighton 0_1
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1-0
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 0_2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 9, 2019)

*Fixtures*

Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 3 - 0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1 - 2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2 - 1
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 0 - 1
Sat: Palace v Everton 1 - 1
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2 - 0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 2 - 0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1 - 1
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 0 - 2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1 - 1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2019)

It all kicks off tonight fellers!

@MegaSteve @ColchesterFC @SteveW86 @Slime @anotherdouble


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2019)

Liverpool v Norwich 3-0.

Will sort the rest out later.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 9, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich  3-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-2
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 3-1
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-3
Sat: Watford v Brighton 4-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 3-1
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 2-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 1-1
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 0-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 9, 2019)

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Fri: Liverpool v Norwich   3-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City   1-1
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd   2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton   1-2
Sat: Palace v Everton   1-1
Sat: Watford v Brighton   2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa   3-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves   1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal   0-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea   1-1


Cheers for organising this again... Gave me something to concentrate on last winter whilst I was recovering from my stupidity...


----------



## Dando (Aug 9, 2019)

Fri: Liverpool v Norwich 4-0
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-2
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 2-2
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-0
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-1
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 0-1
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 1-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 2-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's the rest from me.....

Gameweek 1 Fixtures
Sat: West Ham v Man City 1-3
Sat: Bournemouth v Sheff Utd 2-0
Sat: Burnley v Southampton 1-1
Sat: Palace v Everton 1-2
Sat: Watford v Brighton 2-0
Sat: Spurs v Aston Villa 3-0
Sun: Leicester v Wolves 2-2
Sun: Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
Sun: Man Utd v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2019)

Can I change my prediction for Liverpool v Norwich to 8-0 please.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can I change my prediction for Liverpool v Norwich to 8-0 please.
		
Click to expand...

That was a typo. Obviously I meant 4-1 and I'm sure everyone will be happy to accept that my original predictions are null and void and my new prediction is acceptable.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2019)

For the first time since the inception of Prediction League one year ago, MegaSteve isn't top. 


*Week 1 Standings*


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley
Aston Villa - Bournemouth
Brighton - West Ham
Everton - Watford
Norwich - Newcastle
Southampton - Liverpool
Man City - Spurs
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace
Chelsea - Leicester
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-1
Brighton - West Ham 1-2
Everton - Watford 4-1
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 0-2
Man City - Spurs 2-0
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Chelsea - Leicester 1-2
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## sam85 (Aug 12, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-0
Brighton - West Ham 0-2
Everton - Watford 2-2
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 0-3
Man City - Spurs 3-0
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 0-1
Chelsea - Leicester 2-2
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 12, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal 2 - 0 Burnley
Aston Villa 2 - 2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1  - 1 West Ham
Everton 2 - 1 Watford
Norwich 2 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 0 - 2 Liverpool
Man City 2 - 1 Spurs
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1 - 2 Leicester
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves 2 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 12, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 1-1
Brighton - West Ham 2-0
Everton - Watford 3-1
Norwich - Newcastle 1-2
Southampton - Liverpool 1-3
Man City - Spurs 2-2
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 0-0
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Aug 12, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-1
Brighton - West Ham 2-0
Everton - Watford 4-0
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 1-3
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Chelsea - Leicester 3-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 1-1
Brighton - West Ham 1-2
Everton - Watford 2-0
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 1-3
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 2-0
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd
		
Click to expand...

 1-0


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for organizing btwðŸ‘


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			For the first time since the inception of Prediction League one year ago, MegaSteve isn't top. 


*Week 1 Standings*
View attachment 27929

Click to expand...

I've decided that for the rest of the season I'm going to wait until MegaSteve has posted his predictions and then just copy and paste them. That way I'm guaranteed to finish above him this season.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-1
Brighton - West Ham 1-1
Everton - Watford 2-0
Norwich - Newcastle 1-2
Southampton - Liverpool 0-2
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-1
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 1-0
Brighton - West Ham 1-1
Everton - Watford 2-0
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 0-2
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Chelsea - Leicester 2-0
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-0
Brighton - West Ham 1-3
Everton - Watford 1-1
Norwich - Newcastle 1-0
Southampton - Liverpool 0-3
Man City - Spurs 4-2
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 2-1
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 13, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-1
Brighton - West Ham 2-1
Everton - Watford 2-1
Norwich - Newcastle 2-1
Southampton - Liverpool 0-3
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 2-1
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 2-1
Brighton - West Ham 2-1
Everton - Watford 2-1
Norwich - Newcastle 2-1
Southampton - Liverpool 0-3
Man City - Spurs 2-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 2-1
Chelsea - Leicester 2-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Sure you don't want to change the Liverpool game to 2-1?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 13, 2019)

Saturday 17 August 2019
Arsenal - Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth 1-1
Brighton - West Ham 2-1
Everton - Watford 2-0
Norwich - Newcastle 1-1
Southampton - Liverpool 1-3
Man City - Spurs 2-1

Sunday 18 August 2019
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-2
Chelsea - Leicester 1-1

Monday 19 August 2019
Wolves - Man Utd1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Aston Villa 2-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Watford
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Southampton 0-3 Liverpool
Man City 2-1 Spurs
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 14, 2019)

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal 2 - 1 Burnley
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1 - 1 West Ham
Everton 2 - 2 Watford
Norwich 1 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 0 - 2 Liverpool
Man City 1 - 1 Spurs
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2 - 1 Leicester
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves 1 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley. 3-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth. 2-1
Brighton - West Ham. 2-0
Everton - Watford. 2-1
Norwich - Newcastle. 1-0
Southampton - Liverpool. 1-3
Man City - Spurs. 2-0
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace. 1-1
Chelsea - Leicester. 2-2
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd. 1-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 16, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

_Saturday 17 August 2019_
Arsenal - Burnley   2-1
Aston Villa - Bournemouth   1-0
Brighton - West Ham   1-2
Everton - Watford   2-1
Norwich - Newcastle   1-1
Southampton - Liverpool   1-2
Man City - Spurs   3-1
_Sunday 18 August 2019_
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace   2-1
Chelsea - Leicester   1-1
_Monday 19 August 2019_
Wolves - Man Utd   3-2


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2019)

Saturday 17 August 2019
 Arsenal - Burnley 3-0
 Aston Villa - Bournemouth 0-1
 Brighton - West Ham 2-1
 Everton - Watford 0-0
 Norwich - Newcastle 1-3
 Southampton - Liverpool 0-3
 Man City - Spurs 2-2

 Sunday 18 August 2019
 Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 0-1
 Chelsea - Leicester 1-1

 Monday 19 August 2019
 Wolves - Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2019)

Week 2 Fixtures

Saturday 17 August 2019
Arsenal - Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa - Bournemouth  1-3
Brighton - West Ham 2-1 
Everton - Watford 3-1
Norwich - Newcastle 2-2
Southampton - Liverpool 1-3
Man City - Spurs   4-1
Sunday 18 August 2019
Sheffield Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Chelsea - Leicester  2-1
Monday 19 August 2019
Wolves - Man Utd  1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2019)

Paperboy is making the big move this week.

*Week 2 Standings*

*

*

*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea
Brighton - Southampton
Man Utd - Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd - Leicester
Watford - West Ham
Liverpool - Arsenal
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City
Spurs - Newcastle
Wolves - Burnley


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Week 3 Fixtures

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 1-2
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 0-2
Brighton - Southampton2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester1-1
Watford - West Ham1-2
Liverpool - Arsenal2-1
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City1-6
Spurs - Newcastle 4-0
Wolves - Burnley 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton  1-1
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea  0-2
Brighton - Southampton  1-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 2-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-2
Watford - West Ham 2-3
Liverpool - Arsenal 3-0
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 0-4
Spurs - Newcastle 3-1
Wolves - Burnley 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2019)

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 1-2
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 2-2
Brighton - Southampton 2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-1
Watford - West Ham 1-3
Liverpool - Arsenal 3-2
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 0-5
Spurs - Newcastle 3-1
Wolves - Burnley 2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 20, 2019)

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 1-2
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 0-1
Brighton - Southampton 2-2
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 2-1
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 0-1
Watford - West Ham 2-2
Liverpool - Arsenal 2-2
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 0-5
Spurs - Newcastle 4-0
Wolves - Burnley 4-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Paperboy is making the big move this week.

*Week 2 Standings*




*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 1-2
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 2-2
Brighton - Southampton 2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 4-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 0-2
Watford - West Ham 2-3
Liverpool - Arsenal 1-1
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 1-4
Spurs - Newcastle 4-0
Wolves - Burnley. 3-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 21, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Everton
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich 1 - 1 Chelsea
Brighton 2 - 1 Southampton
Man Utd 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Leicester
Watford 2 - 2 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 1 Arsenal
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Man City
Spurs 3 - 0 Newcastle
Wolves 2 - 0 Burnley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Everton
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich 1 - 2 Chelsea
Brighton 2 - 0 Southampton
Man Utd 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd 1 - 0 Leicester
Watford 2 - 2 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 1 Arsenal
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Man City
Spurs 3 - 0 Newcastle
Wolves 2 - 0 Burnley


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

*Friday 23 August 2019*
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
*Saturday 24 August 2019*
Norwich 2-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Leicester
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
*Sunday 25 August 2019*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 Burnley


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 21, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 0-2
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 1-3
Brighton - Southampton 2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 3-1
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-1
Watford - West Ham 0-0
Liverpool - Arsenal 3-1
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 0-4
Spurs - Newcastle 3-0
Wolves - Burnley 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 3 Fixtures*

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton  1-1
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea  1-1
Brighton - Southampton  2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace  2-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester  0-2
Watford - West Ham  1-2
Liverpool - Arsenal  2-1
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City  1-3
Spurs - Newcastle  3-0
Wolves - Burnley  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 22, 2019)

Week 3 Fixtures

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton. *1-3*
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea. *1-2*
Brighton - Southampton *2-0*
Man Utd - Crystal Palace. *3-0*
Sheffield Utd - Leicester. *1-3*
Watford - West Ham. *2-1*
Liverpool - Arsenal. *3-1*
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City. *1-4*
Spurs - Newcastle. *4-0*
Wolves - Burnley *1-1*


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 23, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

*Friday 23 August 2019*
Aston Villa - Everton 0-2
*
Saturday 24 August 2019*
Norwich - Chelsea 1-2
Brighton - Southampton 1-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 2-1
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-2
Watford - West Ham 1-0
Liverpool - Arsenal 2-1

*Sunday 25 August 2019*
Bournemouth - Man City 0-3
Spurs - Newcastle 2-0
Wolves - Burnley 1-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 23, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

_*Friday 23 August 2019*_
Aston Villa - Everton   0-2

_*Saturday 24 August 2019*_
Norwich - Chelsea   1-2
Brighton - Southampton   2-2
Man Utd - Crystal Palace   3-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester   0-2
Watford - West Ham   1-1
Liverpool - Arsenal   3-1

_*Sunday 25 August 2019*_
Bournemouth - Man City   0-3
Spurs - Newcastle   3-0
Wolves - Burnley   2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 23, 2019)

*Week 3 Fixtures*


Aston Villa - Everton 1-2
Norwich - Chelsea 1-2
Brighton - Southampton 2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 2-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-1
Watford - West Ham 1-2
Liverpool - Arsenal 2-1
Bournemouth - Man City 1-3
Spurs - Newcastle 4-0
Wolves - Burnley 2-1


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2019)

Aston Villa - Everton 0-3
Norwich - Chelsea 1-1
Brighton - Southampton 2-2
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 1-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-2
Watford - West Ham 3-2
Liverpool - Arsenal 3-1
Bournemouth - Man City 0-3
Spurs - Newcastle 3-0
Wolves - Burnley 1-0


----------



## Piece (Aug 23, 2019)

Week 3 Fixtures

Oops bit late...

Friday 23 August 2019
Aston Villa - Everton 6-6
Saturday 24 August 2019
Norwich - Chelsea 0-1
Brighton - Southampton 2-1
Man Utd - Crystal Palace 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Leicester 1-2
Watford - West Ham 1-1
Liverpool - Arsenal 2-1
Sunday 25 August 2019
Bournemouth - Man City 0-4
Spurs - Newcastle 3-1
Wolves - Burnley 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2019)

*Gameweek 3 Standings*




Paperboy just holds on at the top.


*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa
Leicester - Bournemouth
Man City - Brighton
Newcastle - Watford
West Ham - Norwich
Burnley - Liverpool
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves
Arsenal - Spurs


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2019)

Gameweek 4 Fixtures

Saturday 31 August 2019
Southampton 1 - 3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Leicester 2 -  1Bournemouth
Man City 4 - 1 Brighton
Newcastle 2 - 2 Watford
West Ham 3 - 2 Norwich
Burnley 1 - 2 Liverpool
Sunday 1 September 2019
Everton 1 - 1 Wolves
Arsenal 2 -1 Spurs


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Fixtures

Saturday 31 August 2019
Southampton - Man Utd. 1-2
Chelsea - Sheffield utd 3-1
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 2-0
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-0
Man City - Brighton 4-0
Newcastle - Watford 1-1
West Ham - Norwich 2-0
Burnley - Liverpool 1-2
Sunday 1 September 2019
Everton - Wolves 1-1
Arsenal - Spurs 1-3



Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...gue-2019-20.102226/page-4#i8suM8OSJZXsSkWF.99


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 26, 2019)

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd 0-3
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd 3-1
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-0
Man City - Brighton 4-0
Newcastle - Watford 1-1
West Ham - Norwich 3-2
Burnley - Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves 2-1
Arsenal - Spurs 2-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 26, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd 1-2
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd3-1
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-1
Man City - Brighton 1-1
Newcastle - Watford 2-0
West Ham - Norwich 1-1
Burnley - Liverpool 0-3
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves 1-3
Arsenal - Spurs. 1-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 26, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd * 2-1*
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd  *3-1*
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa  *1-2*
Leicester - Bournemouth *3-1*
Man City - Brighton *5-1*
Newcastle - Watford  *2-0*
West Ham - Norwich *2-1*
Burnley - Liverpool *0-3
Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves *1-3*
Arsenal - Spurs *3-1*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Saturday 31 August 2019
Southampton - Man Utd 0-2
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd 3-0
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-1
Man City - Brighton 4-0
Newcastle - Watford 2-0
West Ham - Norwich 2-1
Burnley - Liverpool 0-3
Sunday 1 September 2019
Everton - Wolves 2-1
Arsenal - Spurs 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 27, 2019)

Gameweek 4 Fixtures

Saturday 31 August 2019
Southampton 1 - 2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 2 - 2 Aston Villa
Leicester 2 - 1 Bournemouth
Man City 3 - 0 Brighton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Watford
West Ham 3 - 1 Norwich
Burnley 1 - 3 Liverpool
Sunday 1 September 2019
Everton 1 - 2 Wolves
Arsenal 1 - 1 Spurs


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd 2-2
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 0-1
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-1
Man City - Brighton 4-0
Newcastle - Watford 1-2
West Ham - Norwich 1-1
Burnley - Liverpool 1-1
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves 1-2
Arsenal - Spurs 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
West Ham 3-2 Norwich
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs


----------



## sam85 (Aug 28, 2019)

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Leicester 3-0 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Norwich
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-0 Spurs


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 28, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
 Southampton 1 - 1 Man Utd
 Chelsea 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
 Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Aston Villa
 Leicester 2 - 1 Bournemouth
 Man City 3 - 0 Brighton
 Newcastle 1 - 2 Watford
 West Ham 2 - 1 Norwich
 Burnley 0 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 1 September 2019*
 Everton 1 - 1 Wolves
 Arsenal 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 29, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man U  1-3
Chelsea - Sheffield U 3-0
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester - Bournemouth 3-1
Man City - Brighton 4-0
Newcastle - Watford 2-1
West Ham - Norwich 3-2
Burnley - Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves 1-1
Arsenal - Spurs. 2-2[/QUOTE]


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd   0-2
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd   2-0
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa   0-0
Leicester - Bournemouth   2-0
Man City - Brighton   3-0
Newcastle - Watford   0-1
West Ham - Norwich   2-1
Burnley - Liverpool   1-2

*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves   1-2
Arsenal - Spurs   2-1


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2019)

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
 Southampton - Man Utd   1-1
 Chelsea - Sheffield Utd   3-0
 Crystal Palace - Aston Villa   1-0
 Leicester - Bournemouth   2-2
 Man City - Brighton   3-1
 Newcastle - Watford   0-0
 West Ham - Norwich   1-2
 Burnley - Liverpool   0-4

*Sunday 1 September 2019*
 Everton - Wolves   1-1
 Arsenal - Spurs   2-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 30, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
Southampton - Man Utd 1-2
Chelsea - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace - Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester - Bournemouth 2-0
Man City - Brighton 2-0
Newcastle - Watford 0-1
West Ham - Norwich 3-2
Burnley - Liverpool 1-2
*Sunday 1 September 2019*
Everton - Wolves 2-1
Arsenal - Spurs 2-2


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Aug 30, 2019)

*Gameweek 4 Fixtures*

*Saturday 31 August 2019*
 Southampton 0 - 1 Man Utd
 Chelsea 4 - 0 Sheffield Utd
 Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Aston Villa
 Leicester 2 - 0 Bournemouth
 Man City 6 - 0 Brighton
 Newcastle 1 - 0 Watford
 West Ham 3 - 1 Norwich
 Burnley 1 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 1 September 2019*
 Everton 3 - 1 Wolves
 Arsenal 2 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2019)

We have a new leader. Getting competitive at the top. Has MegaSteve lost his touch from last season?

*Week 4 Standings*



*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle
Brighton - Burnley
Man Utd - Leicester
Sheffield Utd - Southampton
Spurs - Crystal Palace
Wolves - Chelsea
Norwich - Man City
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton
Watford - Arsenal
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham


Two weeks to get these in thanks to the stupid, boring international break.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 4-0
Brighton - Burnley 1-1
Man Utd - Leicester 1-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 1-0
Spurs - Crystal Palace 3-1
Wolves - Chelsea 1-2
Norwich - Man City 0-6
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 0-3
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-4


Two weeks to get these in thanks to the stupid, boring international break.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 2, 2019)

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle  3-0
Brighton - Burnley  1-1
Man Utd - Leicester  2-1
Sheffield Utd - Southampton  1-2
Spurs - Crystal Palace  2-0
Wolves - Chelsea  2-2
Norwich - Man City  1-4
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 0-2
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 4-0
Brighton - Burnley 0-0
Man Utd - Leicester 2-1
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 1-0
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves - Chelsea 1-3
Norwich - Man City 0-5
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 2-0
Watford - Arsenal 2-2
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 2, 2019)

Saturday 14 September 2019
Liverpool - Newcastle 3-1
Brighton - Burnley 2-1
Man Utd - Leicester 1-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 2-1
Spurs - Crystal Palace 3-1
Wolves - Chelsea 2-2
Norwich - Man City 1-4
Sunday 15 September 2019
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 1-2
Monday 16 September 2019
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 3-0
Brighton - Burnley 2-2
Man Utd - Leicester 1-1
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 2-1
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves - Chelsea 2-1
Norwich - Man City 0-4
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 0 -2
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 2-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We have a new leader. Getting competitive at the top. Has MegaSteve lost his touch from last season?

*Week 4 Standings*
View attachment 28137

Click to expand...

And no mention of this week's best score. Typical bias against the smaller clubs.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 2, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 3-0
Brighton - Burnley 1-1
Man Utd - Leicester 2-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 1-1
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-1
Wolves - Chelsea 2-1
Norwich - Man City 0-4
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 2-1
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 0-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Week 5 Fixtures

Saturday 14 September 2019
Liverpool - Newcastle 3-0
Brighton - Burnley 1-0
Man Utd - Leicester 1-0
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 1-0
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves - Chelsea 2-1
Norwich - Man City 0-2

Sunday 15 September 2019
Bournemouth - Everton 2-2
Watford - Arsenal 2-1

Monday 16 September 2019
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 6, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 4-0
Brighton - Burnley 1-0
Man Utd - Leicester 2-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 0-0
Spurs - Crystal Palace 3-1
Wolves - Chelsea 1-2
Norwich - Man City 1-5
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 2-1
Watford - Arsenal 1-1
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool 3 - 0 Newcastle
Brighton 1 - 1 Burnley
Man Utd 2 - 1 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Southampton
Spurs 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Wolves 0 - 2 Chelsea
Norwich 1 - 4 Man City

*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Everton
Watford 1 - 2 Arsenal

*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2019)

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Man Utd 2-2 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Southampton
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Norwich 0-4 Man City
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Watford 0-2 Arsenal
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 3-1
Brighton - Burnley 1-1
Man Utd - Leicester 1-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 1-1
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves - Chelsea 1-1
Norwich - Man City 0-3
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-3
Watford - Arsenal 2-2
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 10, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool 2 - 0 Newcastle
Brighton 1 - 1 Burnley
Man Utd 1 - 2 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 2 - 2 Southampton
Spurs 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Wolves 2 - 1 Chelsea
Norwich 1 - 3 Man City
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth 2 - 2 Everton
Watford 1 - 2 Arsenal
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2019)

Anymore for anymore? @Kaizer_Soze @nickjdavis @Stuart_C @MegaSteve @Dando @Hogieefc


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 13, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle 4-0
Brighton - Burnley 1-1
Man Utd - Leicester 2-2
Sheffield Utd - Southampton 2-1
Spurs - Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves - Chelsea 2-2
Norwich - Man City 1-4
*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton 1-2
Watford - Arsenal 1-2
*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham 1-1
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...gue-2019-20.102226/page-5#9EMYUWoW7jVsHKuB.99


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Anymore for anymore? @Kaizer_Soze @nickjdavis @Stuart_C @MegaSteve @Dando @Hogieefc

Click to expand...

I'll put mine in later ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2019)

*Week 5 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle *4-0*
Brighton - Burnley  *2-0*
Man Utd - Leicester *1-3*
Sheffield Utd - Southampton *1-0*
Spurs - Crystal Palace  *3-0*
Wolves - Chelsea  *2-1*
Norwich - Man City  *1- 4
Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton  *2-2*
Watford - Arsenal *  1- 3
Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham  *1-2*


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 14, 2019)

[]*Saturday 14 September 2019*
Liverpool - Newcastle   4-1
Brighton - Burnley   1-2
Man Utd - Leicester   2-1
Sheffield Utd - Southampton   2-0
Spurs - Crystal Palace   3-1
Wolves - Chelsea   1-1
Norwich - Man City   0-4

*Sunday 15 September 2019*
Bournemouth - Everton   1-2
Watford - Arsenal   1-2

*Monday 16 September 2019*
Aston Villa - West Ham   1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2019)

Must have been a tough week if I managed to move up to 3rd with only 6 points! 




I'm going to post the next two weeks' fixtures together because I'm going on holiday tomorrow so you'll need adequate time to get them in. But don't feel like you have predict all the games now, the deadlines for each week will be as normal. 

----------------------------------------

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs
Burnley - Norwich
Everton - Sheffield Utd
Man City - Watford
Newcastle - Brighton
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves
West Ham - Man Utd
Arsenal - Aston Villa
Chelsea - Liverpool

----------------------------------------

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool
Aston Villa - Burnley
Bournemouth - West Ham
Chelsea - Brighton
Crystal Palace - Norwich
Spurs - Southampton
Wolves - Watford
Everton - Man City
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 17, 2019)

[]*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth   2-1

*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs   1-2
Burnley - Norwich   1-1
Everton - Sheffield Utd   2-1
Man City - Watford   3-0
Newcastle - Brighton   0-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			[]*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth   2-1

*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs   1-2
Burnley - Norwich   1-1
Everton - Sheffield Utd   2-1
Man City - Watford   3-0
Newcastle - Brighton   0-1
		
Click to expand...

Must be feeling confident Steve. You not bothering with Sunday 22nd's games?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Must be feeling confident Steve. You not bothering with Sunday 22nd's games?
		
Click to expand...


Don't do confident as when I've tried, previously, it has a habit of going horribly wrong... Gonna be off grid for a few days but should be back online ,ahead of Sunday, to complete my predictions...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton 2-2 Bournemouth
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Man City 3-1 Watford
Newcastle 1-2 Brighton
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-2 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## sam85 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton 1-2 Bournemouth
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester 2-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Man City 4-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Wolves
West Ham 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth  2-2
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs  1-1
Burnley - Norwich  1-0
Everton - Sheffield Utd  2-1
Man City - Watford  3-0
Newcastle - Brighton 2-0
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves  1-2
West Ham - Man Utd  1-2
Arsenal - Aston Villa  3-1
Chelsea - Liverpool  2-1

----------------------------------------

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool  1-3
Aston Villa - Burnley  2-0
Bournemouth - West Ham  1-1
Chelsea - Brighton  2-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-1
Spurs - Southampton  3-0
Wolves - Watford  2-1
Everton - Man City 2-1
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 3-2
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal  2-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Must have been a tough week if I managed to move up to 3rd with only 6 points!

View attachment 28216


I'm going to post the next two weeks' fixtures together because I'm going on holiday tomorrow so you'll need adequate time to get them in. But don't feel like you have predict all the games now, the deadlines for each week will be as normal. 


Er that's joint third ðŸ˜ðŸ˜˜ anyway a week a Friday am off around the world for 25 days so al try and keep up. ðŸ‘
----------------------------------------

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 2-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 1-1
Burnley - Norwich 1-0
Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Man City - Watford 5-0
Newcastle - Brighton 1-1
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-1
West Ham - Man Utd 1-1
Arsenal - Aston Villa2-0
Chelsea - Liverpool 1-1

----------------------------------------

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 1-2
Chelsea - Brighton 3-1
Crystal Palace - Norwich 2-1
Spurs - Southampton 2-0
Wolves - Watford 2-1
Everton - Man City
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 19, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton 2 - 1 Bournemouth

*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester 1 - 1 Spurs
Burnley 1 - 2 Norwich
Everton 1 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Man City 3 - 1 Watford
Newcastle 2 - 1 Brighton

*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Wolves
West Ham 1 - 1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 19, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 1-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 2-2
Burnley - Norwich 1-2
Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Man City - Watford 3-0
Newcastle - Brighton 1-1
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-1
West Ham - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Liverpool 2-2

----------------------------------------

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-4
Aston Villa - Burnley 0-0
Bournemouth - West Ham 1-1
Chelsea - Brighton 3-1
Crystal Palace - Norwich 2-2
Spurs - Southampton 3-0
Wolves - Watford 1-1
Everton - Man City 1-3
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 3-1
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 19, 2019)

----------------------------------------

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 2-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 1-2
Burnley - Norwich 1-1
Everton - Sheffield Utd 3-1
Man City - Watford 4-0
Newcastle - Brighton 2-0
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 0-2
West Ham - Man Utd 2-2
Arsenal - Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea - Liverpool 2-0


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2019)

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth *2-1
Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs *2-1*
Burnley - Norwich1 *1-1*
Everton - Sheffield Utd *1-0*
Man City - Watford  *3-1*
Newcastle - Brighton  *1-2
Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves *0-2*
West Ham - Man Utd *2-1*
Arsenal - Aston Villa *1-1*
Chelsea - Liverpool * 0-1*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 19, 2019)

]*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton 2-0lBournemouth
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 0-3Norwich
Everton 2-0 Sheffield Utd
Man City 5-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-2 Brighton
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-0Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton 1-2 Bournemouth

*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester 1 - 1 Spurs
Burnley 1 - 2 Norwich
Everton 1 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Man City 4-1Watford
Newcastle 2 - 1 Brighton

*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Wolves
West Ham 1 - 1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 1-2
Aston Villa - Burnley 2-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 1-2
Chelsea - Brighton 3-1
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-2
Spurs - Southampton 2-0
Wolves - Watford 2-0
Everton - Man City 1-4
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 3-1
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## IanMcC (Sep 20, 2019)

Week 6 Fixtures

Hi. I'm new here. Can I join in at this late stage?

Southampton 1v1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 0v1 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1v1 Norwich City
Everton 2v0 Sheffield United
Manchester City 4v0 Watford
Newcastle United 1v0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 1v2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1v1 Manchester United
Arsenal 2v1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1v2 Liverpool


----------



## IanMcC (Sep 20, 2019)

Just read your post about your holiday, so here is week 7 also.

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-0 Norwich
Spurs 1-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Everton 1-1 Man City
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester 0-1 Newcastle
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...gue-2019-20.102226/page-6#zYlx6wsz5li8fK6u.99


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2019)

*Week 6 Fixtures*

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 2-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 1-1
Burnley - Norwich 2-0
Everton - Sheffield Utd 1-0
Man City - Watford 1-2
Newcastle - Brighton 0-1
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-1
West Ham - Man Utd 2-1
Arsenal - Aston Villa 3-2
Chelsea - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2019)

*Friday 20 September 2019*
 Southampton - Bournemouth 2-2
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
 Leicester - Spurs 1-0
 Burnley - Norwich 0-0
 Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-1
 Man City - Watford 1-2
 Newcastle - Brighton 1-1
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
 Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-1
 West Ham - Man Utd 2-0
 Arsenal - Aston Villa 1-2
 Chelsea - Liverpool 1-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 20, 2019)

*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 1-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 1-1
Burnley - Norwich 1-0
Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Man City - Watford 5-0
Newcastle - Brighton 2-0
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-0
West Ham - Man Utd 2-1
Arsenal - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2019)

Friday 20 September 2019
Southampton - Bournemouth 2-1
Saturday 21 September 2019
Leicester - Spurs 1-1
Burnley - Norwich 1-1
Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Man City - Watford 3-0
Newcastle - Brighton 2-0
Sunday 22 September 2019
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-0
West Ham - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 21, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



*Friday 20 September 2019*
Southampton - Bournemouth 1-1
*Saturday 21 September 2019*
Leicester - Spurs 1-1
Burnley - Norwich 1-0
Everton - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Man City - Watford 5-0
Newcastle - Brighton 2-0
*Sunday 22 September 2019*
Crystal Palace - Wolves 1-0
West Ham - Man Utd 2-1
Arsenal - Aston Villa 2-0
Chelsea - Liverpool 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Well that ones stuffed then!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Well that ones stuffed then!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Think I gave Watford to much credit with 4-1
What a terrible team


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Think I gave Watford to much credit with 4-1
What a terrible team
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel too bad....some dreamers had Watford winning!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Don't feel too bad....some dreamers had Watford winning!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At this rate be lucky to win all season


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

[]*Sunday 22 September 2019*

Crystal Palace - Wolves   0-2
West Ham - Man Utd   1-2
Arsenal - Aston Villa   2-2
Chelsea - Liverpool   1-3


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 22, 2019)

2 things this thread has taught me. 

1.... I'm crap at predicting football results 

2.... it really is a mugs game betting on football.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

IanMcC said:



			Week 6 Fixtures

Hi. I'm new here. Can I join in at this late stage?

Southampton 1v1 Bournemouth
Leicester City 0v1 Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley 1v1 Norwich City
Everton 2v0 Sheffield United
Manchester City 4v0 Watford
Newcastle United 1v0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 1v2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Ham United 1v1 Manchester United
Arsenal 2v1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1v2 Liverpool[/QUOT


You could be good on this, you got Citys first 15 mins v Watford correct. 1â€“1 v Everton you cheeky sod. Welcome to the forum. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Don't feel too bad....some dreamers had Watford winning!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ Honest


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Don't feel too bad....some dreamers had Watford winning!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Anyone get Norwich winning the week before?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone get Norwich winning the week before?
		
Click to expand...

I had the ammers beating manure this week


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone get Norwich winning the week before?
		
Click to expand...

Well....predicting Norwich to win was like dreaming about the girl next door. Predicting a Watford win was like getting agreement from the wife for a threesome with Claudia Schiffer and Elle MacPherson.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 23, 2019)

----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-2
Chelsea - Brighton 3-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-2
Spurs - Southampton 4-1
Wolves - Watford 3-0
Everton - Man City 1-3
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 23, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-2
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-2
Chelsea - Brighton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-2
Spurs - Southampton 2-1
Wolves - Watford 2-0
Everton - Man City 0-3
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...gue-2019-20.102226/page-6#TiQe4bxLdI0wWsQU.99


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-4
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-1
Chelsea - Brighton 3-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 0-1
Spurs - Southampton 2-0
Wolves - Watford 0-2
Everton - Man City 0-6
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2019)

nickjdavis said:



			Well....predicting Norwich to win was like dreaming about the girl next door. Predicting a Watford win was like getting agreement from the wife for a threesome with Claudia Schiffer and Elle MacPherson.
		
Click to expand...

your wife fancies claudia and elle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Week 7 Fixtures

Saturday 28 September 2019

Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-1
Chelsea - Brighton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-1
Spurs - Southampton 2-1
Wolves - Watford 2-0
Everton - Man City 1-2

Sunday 29 September 2019
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0

Monday 30 September 2019
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 24, 2019)

Saturday 28 September 2019

Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-1
Chelsea - Brighton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-2
Spurs - Southampton 2-1
Wolves - Watford 4-0
Everton - Man City 1-5

Sunday 29 September 2019
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0

Monday 30 September 2019
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Sep 25, 2019)

Saturday 28 September 2019

Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 2-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-2
Chelsea - Brighton 4-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 1-0
Spurs - Southampton 3-0
Wolves - Watford 2-0
Everton - Man City 0-4

Sunday 29 September 2019
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0

Monday 30 September 2019
Man Utd - Arsenal 3-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 27, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool   0-2
Aston Villa - Burnley   1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham   2-2
Chelsea - Brighton   3-1
Crystal Palace - Norwich   1-2
Spurs - Southampton   2-1
Wolves - Watford   2-1
Everton - Man City   0-2

*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle   3-0

*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal   3-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool   *0-2*
Aston Villa - Burnley *2-2*
Bournemouth - West Ham *1-3*
Chelsea - Brighton  *4-0*
Crystal Palace - Norwich *0-3*
Spurs - Southampton  *2-1*
Wolves - Watford  *1-3*
Everton - Man City *0-4*
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle  *4-1*
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal  *1-3*


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
 Sheffield Utd - Liverpool   *0-4*
 Aston Villa - Burnley *2-1*
 Bournemouth - West Ham *2-0*
 Chelsea - Brighton  *3-1*
 Crystal Palace - Norwich *1-1*
 Spurs - Southampton  *2-1*
 Wolves - Watford  *1-3*
 Everton - Man City *0-2*
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
 Leicester - Newcastle *2-0
Monday 30 September 2019*
 Man Utd - Arsenal *1-2*


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			<predictions>
		
Click to expand...

You missed off Everton v City.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You missed off Everton v City.
		
Click to expand...

1-4 cheers ori ðŸ˜˜ to city


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2019)

Here are the standings for last week. Mind-blowing performance from Piece (ironically on the week his club lost 8-0) to rocket him up the league. We also have a new leader...

*Week 6 Standings*

*

*


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2019)

My predictions...

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd 0-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Norwich
Spurs 3-1 Southampton
Wolves 1-0 Watford
Everton 0-4 Man City
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 27, 2019)

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-1
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-0
Chelsea - Brighton 3-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 2-1
Spurs - Southampton 2-0
Wolves - Watford 1-0
Everton - Man City 1-3
*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 3-0
*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2019)

*Week 7 Fixtures*

*Saturday 28 September 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa - Burnley 1-2
Bournemouth - West Ham 2-2
Chelsea - Brighton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Norwich 2-1
Spurs - Southampton 2-0
Wolves - Watford 1-1
Everton - Man City 0-3

*Sunday 29 September 2019*
Leicester - Newcastle 2-0

*Monday 30 September 2019*
Man Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

What's that I can hear? It's the sound of records breaking. Baz makes up for missing last week with a frankly ludicrous score of 19 - the new highest score ever for a 10-game week (including last season). Lots of other double-figure scores this week as well. Must have been an easy week (not for me ). The lead changes hands once again. 

*Week 7 Standings*




*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs    
Burnley - Everton    
Liverpool - Leicester    
Norwich - Aston Villa    
Watford - Sheff Utd    
West Ham - C Palace
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth    
Man City - Wolves    
Southampton - Chelsea    
Newcastle - Man Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Lots of other double-figure scores this week as well. Must have been an easy week (not for me ). The lead changes hands once again*.
		
Click to expand...

Only on Alphabetical order


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Only on Alphabetical order 

Click to expand...

Nah, the criteria are in the opening post. If games played are level I use best score that week (Ã  la countback). Admittedly that advantage is always immediately lost the following week of course.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs    1-1
Burnley - Everton    1_1
Liverpool - Leicester    1_1
Norwich - Aston Villa    1_1
Watford - Sheff Utd  1_2  
West Ham - C Palace2_1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth    2_0
Man City - Wolves    3_0
Southampton - Chelsea    1_2
Newcastle - Man Utd1_1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 1, 2019)

*k 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs   1-1
Burnley - Everton   0-2
Liverpool - Leicester   2-1
Norwich - Aston Villa   1-1
Watford - Sheff Utd   0-1
West Ham - C Palace.  2-0
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth   2-1
Man City - Wolves   2-1
Southampton - Chelsea   1-1
Newcastle -Man utd. 0-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs 1-2
Burnley - Everton 1-1
Liverpool - Leicester 2-0
Norwich - Aston Villa 2-0
Watford - Sheff Utd 1-1
West Ham - C Palace 2-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth 2-0
Man City - Wolves 2-0
Southampton - Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle - Man Utd 0-1


----------



## Piece (Oct 2, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs  1-1
Burnley - Everton  2-1
Liverpool - Leicester 2-1 
Norwich - Aston Villa 1-1 
Watford - Sheff Utd 1-3 
West Ham - C Palace 2-0
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth 3-1 
Man City - Wolves   3-1
Southampton - Chelsea  0-2
Newcastle - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 2, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs   1-3
Burnley - Everton  1-1 
Liverpool - Leicester   2-2
Norwich - Aston Villa   2-0
Watford - Sheff U 1-1
West Ham - C Palace 2-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth   1-2
Man City - Wolves  3-1
Southampton - Chelsea  1-2
Newcastle - Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
Burnley 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Norwich 3-2 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-1 C Palace
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal 3-2 Bournemouth
Man City 2-0 Wolves
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## sam85 (Oct 3, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs 0-3
Burnley - Everton 1-2
Liverpool - Leicester 3-1
Norwich - Aston Villa 0-2
Watford - Sheff U 1-1
West Ham - C Palace 4-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth 3-0
Man City - Wolves 4-0
Southampton - Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle - Man Utd 2-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 3, 2019)

[*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs 1-3
Burnley - Everton 1-1
Liverpool - Leicester 3-2
Norwich - Aston Villa 2-0
Watford - Sheff Utd 0-2
West Ham - C Palace 3-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth 2-2
Man City - Wolves 5-1
Southampton - Chelsea 1-3
Newcastle - Man Utd 0-2[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 3, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs   1-2
Burnley - Everton   1-2
Liverpool - Leicester  2-1
Norwich - Aston Villa 2-0 
Watford - Sheff Utd  1-1
West Ham - C Palace  3-0
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth  3-1
Man City - Wolves   3-1
Southampton - Chelsea  0-2
Newcastle - Man Utd  1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 3, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs 1-3
Burnley - Everton 0-1
Liverpool - Leicester 2-2
Norwich - Aston Villa 3-2
Watford - Sheff Utd 0-0
West Ham - C Palace 2-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth 3-1
Man City - Wolves 3-0
Southampton - Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle - Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 3, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton 0 - 2 Spurs
Burnley 1 - 1 Everton
Liverpool 2 - 1 Leicester
Norwich 2 - 2 Aston Villa
Watford 0 - 1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 1 - 1 C Palace

*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Bournemouth
Man City 3 - 1 Wolves
Southampton 1 - 2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## IanMcC (Oct 4, 2019)

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Watford 0-1 Sheff Utd
West Ham 2-1 C Palace
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Wolves
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2019)

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
 Brighton - Spurs    2-1
 Burnley - Everton    1-1
 Liverpool - Leicester   2-2
 Norwich - Aston Villa    0-1
 Watford - Sheff Utd 0-2  
 West Ham - C Palace 3-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
 Arsenal - Bournemouth  1-1
 Man City - Wolves   1-2
 Southampton - Chelsea   0-0
 Newcastle - Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 4, 2019)

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs  *2-2*
Burnley - Everton  *2-0*
Liverpool - Leicester  *3-1*
Norwich - Aston Villa  *3-1*
Watford - Sheff Utd * 1-1*
West Ham - C Palace.* 3-0*
Sunday 6 October 2019
Arsenal - Bournemouth*  3-1*
Man City - Wolves  *5-0*
Southampton - Chelsea  *2-2*
Newcastle - Man Utd. *1-0*


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 5, 2019)

[]*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs   1-2
Burnley - Everton   1-1
Liverpool - Leicester   2-1
Norwich - Aston Villa   1-1
Watford - Sheff Utd   1-2
West Ham - C Palace   2-0

*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth   2-1
Man City - Wolves   3-0
Southampton - Chelsea   2-2
Newcastle - Man Utd   0-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 5, 2019)

*Week 8 Fixtures*

*Saturday 5 October 2019*
Brighton - Spurs    1-2
Burnley - Everton    1-0
Liverpool - Leicester    3-2
Norwich - Aston Villa    2-1
Watford - Sheff Utd    0-1
West Ham - C Palace   2-1
*Sunday 6 October 2019*
Arsenal - Bournemouth    2-1
Man City - Wolves    3-0
Southampton - Chelsea   1-2
Newcastle - Man Utd   0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

Must have been a tricky week as scores were, frankly, very poor. Hogie wins the week to push himself up a couple of places. Once again the lead changes hands. 

*Week 8 Standings*





Another stupid international break so a couple of weeks to get these in now.

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham
Aston Villa - Brighton
Bournemouth - Norwich
Chelsea - Newcastle
Leicester - Burnley
Spurs - Watford
Wolves - Southampton
Crystal Palace - Man City
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 7, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham  2-1
Aston Villa - Brighton  2-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 3-0
Chelsea - Newcastle  2-0
Leicester - Burnley 3-1
Spurs - Watford 4-0
Wolves - Southampton 3-1
Crystal Palace - Man City  1-3
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-2
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal  1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 1-2
Aston Villa - Brighton 2-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 4-0
Chelsea - Newcastle 3-1
Leicester - Burnley 2-0
Spurs - Watford 5-0
Wolves - Southampton 1-1
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-3
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 0-2
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 0-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 1-3
Aston Villa - Brighton 2-2
Bournemouth - Norwich 2-1
Chelsea - Newcastle 3-1
Leicester - Burnley 2-0
Spurs - Watford 3-0
Wolves - Southampton 3-2
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-4
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-4
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 1-2
Aston Villa - Brighton 1-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 3-1
Chelsea - Newcastle 2-0
Leicester - Burnley 3-0
Spurs - Watford 2-1
Wolves - Southampton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-2
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-3
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 14, 2019)

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 1-2
Aston Villa - Brighton 2-0
Bournemouth - Norwich 2-0
Chelsea - Newcastle 2-0
Leicester - Burnley 2-0
Spurs - Watford 2-1
Wolves - Southampton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Man City1-2
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 0-4
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton 1 - 2 West Ham
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1 - 0 Norwich
Chelsea 2 - 0 Newcastle
Leicester 2 - 1 Burnley
Spurs 3 - 1 Watford
Wolves 1 - 1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Man City

*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 2-1
Aston Villa - Brighton 1-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 2-1
Chelsea - Newcastle 2-0
Leicester - Burnley 1-0
Spurs - Watford 3-1
Wolves - Southampton 1-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-3
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-3
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 0-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton 1 - 2 West Ham
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1 - 0 Norwich
Chelsea 2 - 0 Newcastle
Leicester 1 - 1 Burnley
Spurs 2 - 1 Watford
Wolves 2 - 0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Man City

*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd 0 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## IanMcC (Oct 14, 2019)

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 2-1
Aston Villa - Brighton 1-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 3-0
Chelsea - Newcastle 1-0
Leicester - Burnley 2-0
Spurs - Watford 2-1
Wolves - Southampton 0-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-2
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 0-3
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Aston Villa 2-2 Brighton
Bournemouth 3-1 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Spurs 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Man City
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd 0-3 Liverpool
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## sam85 (Oct 16, 2019)

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 3-1
Aston Villa - Brighton 2-1
Bournemouth - Norwich 3-0
Chelsea - Newcastle 4-0
Leicester - Burnley 2-0
Spurs - Watford 2-1
Wolves - Southampton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 0-4
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 2-1
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 0-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 16, 2019)

.

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 2-2
Aston Villa - Brighton 2-0
Bournemouth - Norwich 3-1
Chelsea - Newcastle 4-1
Leicester - Burnley 3-0
Spurs - Watford 4-1
Wolves - Southampton3-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 0-4
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-3
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 16, 2019)

Week 9 Fixtures

Saturday 19 October 2019
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2 - 0 Norwich
Chelsea 2 - 0 Newcastle
Leicester 2 - 1 Burnley
Spurs 3 - 1 Watford
Wolves 2 - 0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Man City

Sunday 20 October 2019
Man Utd 0 - 2 Liverpool

Monday 21 October 2019
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Arsenal


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 18, 2019)

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham 1-0
Aston Villa - Brighton 1-0
Bournemouth - Norwich 2-0
Chelsea - Newcastle 3-0
Leicester - Burnley 2-1
Spurs - Watford 3-0
Wolves - Southampton 2-0
Crystal Palace - Man City 1-2
*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool 1-2
*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal 1-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 18, 2019)

[]*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham   2-1
Aston Villa - Brighton   2-1
Bournemouth - Norwich   3-1
Chelsea - Newcastle   3-0
Leicester - Burnley   2-1
Spurs - Watford   2-0
Wolves - Southampton   2-1
Crystal Palace - Man City   0-3

*Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool   0-2

*Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal   1-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 19, 2019)

My picks this week without the early game

*Week 9 Fixtures*

*Saturday 19 October 2019*
Everton - West Ham
Aston Villa - Brighton  *2-1*
Bournemouth - Norwich  *4-1*
Chelsea - Newcastle   *3-1*
Leicester - Burnley *2-0*
Spurs - Watford  *3-0*
Wolves - Southampton  *1-1*
Crystal Palace - Man City *1-3
Sunday 20 October 2019*
Man Utd - Liverpool *0-2
Monday 21 October 2019*
Sheffield Utd - Arsenal  *2-0*


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2019)

Stuart impressively wins the week despite missing the first match. jobr1850 was catastrophically unable to submit predictions so Paperboy opens up a gap at the top.




*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa
Brighton - Everton
Watford - Bournemouth
West Ham - Sheff Utd
Burnley - Chelsea

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves
Arsenal - Palace
Liverpool - Spurs
Norwich - Man Utd


----------



## IanMcC (Oct 22, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa
Brighton 0-1 Everton
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle 2-0 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Spurs
Norwich 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 1-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 4-0
Brighton - Everton1-1
Watford - Bournemouth1-0
West Ham - Sheff Utd1-0
Burnley - Chelsea1-3

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves1-1
Arsenal - Palace2-1
Liverpool - Spurs3-1
Norwich - Man Utd1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 22, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 1-3

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 3-1
Brighton - Everton 2-0
Watford - Bournemouth 1-2
West Ham - Sheff Utd 1-1
Burnley - Chelsea 1-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves 1-1
Arsenal - Palace 1-0
Liverpool - Spurs 2-1
Norwich - Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 22, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton 1 - 2 Leicester

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City  3- 0 Aston Villa
Brighton 2 - 2 Everton
Watford 1 - 2 Bournemouth
West Ham 2 - 0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 0 -  2Chelsea

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle 0 - 2 Wolves
Arsenal 2 -0 Palace
Liverpool 2 - 1 Spurs
Norwich 1 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton 1-2Leicester

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City 4-0Aston Villa
Brighton 0-1 Everton
Watford 0-2 Bournemouth
West Ham 1-1 Sheff Utd
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle 1-1Wolves
Arsenal 1-0 Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 22, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester  1-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa  3-1
Brighton - Everton. 1-2
Watford - Bournemouth  2-2
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 1-0
Burnley - Chelsea. 1-3

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 0-2
Arsenal - Palace. 3-1
Liverpool - Spurs. 3-1
Norwich - Man Utd. 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2019)

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton 0-2 Leicester

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa
Brighton 1-0 Everton
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Ham 0-0 Sheff Utd
Burnley 2-2 Chelsea

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle 0-2 Wolves
Arsenal 3-1 Palace
Liverpool 2-0 Spurs
Norwich 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 1-0

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 3-0
Brighton - Everton. 2-0
Watford - Bournemouth 2-1
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 2-0
Burnley - Chelsea. 0-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 2-1
Arsenal - Palace. 2-1
Liverpool - Spurs. 2-0
Norwich - Man Utd. 1-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 0-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 3-0
Brighton - Everton 1-2
Watford - Bournemouth 4-1
West Ham - Sheff Utd 1-2
Burnley - Chelsea 1-1

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves 1-0
Arsenal - Palace 1-1
Liverpool - Spurs 1-2
Norwich - Man Utd 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 23, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Was busy at work last week, then up at a trade show didn't get on here much and forgot to do the predictions.

Everyone should have a week off this week to even things up 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 24, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester  1-3

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa  4-0
Brighton - Everton. 2-1
Watford - Bournemouth  2-0
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 3-1
Burnley - Chelsea. 1-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 1-0
Arsenal - Palace. 1-2
Liverpool - Spurs. 3-0
Norwich - Man Utd 1 - 1

Ori, StuC is on a sabbatical at the moment here are his predictions. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 24, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 0-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 4-0
Brighton - Everton -1-1
Watford - Bournemouth1-2
West Ham - Sheff Utd 2-1
Burnley - Chelsea 0-3

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves 1-3
Arsenal - Palace 2-1
Liverpool - Spurs 0-1
Norwich - Man Utd 2-2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 25, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
 Southampton - Leicester  1-2

*Saturday 26 October*
 Man City - Aston Villa  3-0
 Brighton - Everton. 2-2
 Watford - Bournemouth  2-1
 West Ham - Sheff Utd. 1-1
 Burnley - Chelsea. 0-2

*Sunday 27 October*
 Newcastle - Wolves. 1-1
 Arsenal - Palace. 1-1
 Liverpool - Spurs. 2-1
 Norwich - Man Utd 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester 1-3

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa 4-0
Brighton - Everton. 0-2
Watford - Bournemouth 2-2
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 3-1
Burnley - Chelsea. 0-1

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 0-0
Arsenal - Palace. 3-1
Liverpool - Spurs. 1-1
Norwich - Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

Paperboy said:



*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester  1-3

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa  4-0
Brighton - Everton. 2-1
Watford - Bournemouth  2-0
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 3-1
Burnley - Chelsea. 1-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 1-0
Arsenal - Palace. 1-2
Liverpool - Spurs. 3-0
Norwich - Man Utd 1 - 1

Ori, StuC is on a sabbatical at the moment here are his predictions. Hope that's ok!
		
Click to expand...

So those were Stuart's predictions?

And these are yours..


Paperboy said:



*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester  1-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa  3-0
Brighton - Everton. 2-2
Watford - Bournemouth  2-1
West Ham - Sheff Utd. 1-1
Burnley - Chelsea. 0-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves. 1-1
Arsenal - Palace. 1-1
Liverpool - Spurs. 2-1
Norwich - Man Utd 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 25, 2019)

*Week 10 Fixtures*

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton - Leicester   1-1

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City - Aston Villa   2-0
Brighton - Everton   0-1
Watford - Bournemouth   1-0
West Ham - Sheff Utd   1-0
Burnley - Chelsea   1-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle - Wolves   0-2
Arsenal - Palace   2-1
Liverpool - Spurs   2-0
Norwich - Man Utd   1-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 25, 2019)

*Friday 25 October*
Southampton v Leicester 1-2

*Saturday 26 October*
Man City v Aston Villa 3-1
Brighton v Everton 0-1
Watford v Bournemouth 1-2
West Ham v Sheff Utd 1-0
Burnley v Chelsea 1-2

*Sunday 27 October*
Newcastle v Wolves 0-1
Arsenal v Palace 2-1
Liverpool v Spurs 2-1
Norwich v Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So those were Stuart's predictions?

And these are yours..
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ori, first predictions are Stu's and second are mine ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Cheers


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2019)

Can't believe I missed the first match. On my phone so can't copy the fixtures but for the next nine in order can I go for....

4-0
0-2 
2-2
3-1
0-2
1-2
1-1
3-2
1-3

Apologies for being crap and not posting a proper prediction this week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can't believe I missed the first match. On my phone so can't copy the fixtures but for the next nine in order can I go for....

4-0
0-2
2-2
3-1
0-2
1-2
1-1
3-2
1-3

Apologies for being crap and not posting a proper prediction this week.
		
Click to expand...

If you reply to a quote on your phone you can simply edit the quote so it copies the fixture list
I do that every week , it's quicker and easier


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't think anyones going to get 3 points for that game tonight!! Except Leicester city ofc


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't think anyones going to get 3 points for that game tonight!! Except Leicester city ofc
		
Click to expand...

I meant to say 9-0 actually, it was a typo. I'll just correct that now...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I meant to say 9-0 actually, it was a typo. I'll just correct that now...
		
Click to expand...

I meant to say 0-9


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2019)

Paperboy exerting dominance.

*Week 10 Standings*




*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd
Arsenal - Wolves
Aston Villa - Liverpool
Brighton - Norwich
Man City - Southampton
Sheffield Utd - Burnley
West Ham - Newcastle
Watford - Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester
Everton - Spurs


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth 2- 2Man Utd
Arsenal 2- 2Wolves
Aston Villa 1- 2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Norwich
Man City 5 - 1Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2 - 1Burnley
West Ham 3 - 1Newcastle
Watford 0 - 3Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace 1- 3 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 28, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 1-3
Arsenal - Wolves 3-1
Aston Villa - Liverpool 0-2
Brighton - Norwich 2-1
Man City - Southampton 6-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 1-0
West Ham - Newcastle 2-1
Watford - Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester 1-2
Everton - Spurs[/QUOTE] 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2019)

Week 11 Fixtures

Saturday 2 November 2019
Bournemouth - Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal - Wolves 1-1
Aston Villa - Liverpool 0-3
Brighton - Norwich 2-1
Man City - Southampton 5-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 1-1
West Ham - Newcastle 2-1
Watford - Chelsea 0-3
Sunday 3 November 2019
Crystal Palace - Leicester 1-2
Everton - spurs 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 28, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Wolves 2-0
Aston Villa - Liverpool  1-3
Brighton - Norwich 2-0
Man City - Southampton  5-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley  1-1
West Ham - Newcastle  2-1
Watford - Chelsea 0-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester  1-3
Everton - Spurs  1-1


----------



## IanMcC (Oct 28, 2019)

Sat 02-Nov 12:30 Bournemouth v Man Utd  1-1
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 Arsenal v Wolves  2-1
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 Aston Villa v Liverpool  0-3
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 Brighton v Norwich  3-0
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 Man City v Southampton  5-0
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 Sheffield United v Burnley  1-0
Sat 02-Nov 15:00 West Ham v Newcastle  1-1
Sat 02-Nov 17:30 Watford v Chelsea  0-2
Sun 03-Nov 14:00 Crystal Palace v Leicester  1-1
Sun 03-Nov 16:30 Everton v Tottenham  2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal - Wolves 2-2
Aston Villa - Liverpool 0-4
Brighton - Norwich 3-0
Man City - Southampton 7-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 2-1 
West Ham - Newcastle 2-0
Watford - Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester 1-2
Everton - Spurs 0-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 28, 2019)

Week 11 Fixtures

Saturday 2 November 2019
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Man Utd
Arsenal 0 - 2 Wolves
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Liverpool
Brighton 2 - 1 Norwich
Man City 5 - 0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Burnley
West Ham 2 - 1 Newcastle
Watford 0 - 2 Chelsea
Sunday 3 November 2019
Crystal Palace 2 - 2 Leicester
Everton 2 - 1 Spurs
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-12#5GgRSKSJFkcO658G.99


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth 1-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-2 Wolves
Aston Villa 0-4 Liverpool
Brighton 3-1 Norwich
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-2 Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 31, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 - 0 Wolves
Aston Villa 0 - 3 Liverpool
Brighton 2 - 1 Norwich
Man City 4 - 0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Burnley
West Ham 2 - 1 Newcastle
Watford 1 - 2 Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Leicester
Everton 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 - 0 Wolves
Aston Villa 0 - 3 Liverpool
Brighton 2 - 1 Norwich
Man City 3 - 0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 2 - 1 Burnley
West Ham 2 - 1 Newcastle
Watford 1 - 2 Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Leicester
Everton 2 - 1 Spurs


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Wolves 1-1
Aston Villa - Liverpool 0-3
Brighton - Norwich 2-1
Man City - Southampton 5-1
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 1-1
West Ham - Newcastle 1-1
Watford - Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester 0-2
Everton - Spurs 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2019)

Saturday 2 November 2019
Bournemouth 1-3 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-2 Wolves
Aston Villa 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Norwich
Man City 5-0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-3 Chelsea

Sunday 3 November 2019
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd   1-2
Arsenal - Wolves   2-1
Aston Villa - Liverpool   1-2
Brighton - Norwich   2-1
Man City - Southampton   3-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley   2-1
West Ham - Newcastle   1-1
Watford - Chelsea   1-3

*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester   1-2
Everton - Spurs   1-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 1, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Wolves 2-0
Aston Villa - Liverpool 1-3
Brighton - Norwich 2-1
Man City - Southampton 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 1-0
West Ham - Newcastle 2-0
Watford - Chelsea 0-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester 1-2
Everton - Spurs 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth - Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal - Wolves 3-1
Aston Villa - Liverpool 0-2
Brighton - Norwich 1-0
Man City - Southampton 5-0
Sheffield Utd - Burnley 2-1
West Ham - Newcastle 2-0
Watford - Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace - Leicester 1-1
Everton - Spurs 0-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2019)

*Week 11 Fixtures*

*Saturday 2 November 2019*
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2 - 0 Wolves
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Liverpool
Brighton 2 - 0 Norwich
Man City 4 - 0 Southampton
Sheffield Utd 1 - 0 Burnley
West Ham 3 - 1 Newcastle
Watford 1 - 4 Chelsea
*Sunday 3 November 2019*
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Leicester
Everton 0 -  3  Spurs


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2019)

No change at the top this week.




*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace
Burnley - West Ham
Newcastle - Bournemouth
Southampton - Everton
Spurs - Sheffield Utd
Leicester - Arsenal
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton
Wolves - Aston Villa
Liverpool - Man City


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich 2 - 2Watford
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2 - 2 West Ham
Newcastle 1 -  3Bournemouth
Southampton 2 - 2 Everton
Spurs 1-  1Sheffield Utd
Leicester 3 -  qArsenal
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd 2 - 1Brighton
Wolves 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 -  3 Man City


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No change at the top this week.

View attachment 28486


whoa whoa whoa, Tashyboys smashed it outta the ball park for the first time ever. climbed outta the relegation battle into mid table. and all we get is ' no change at the top".
A 20 minute infraction for you Ori me man.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 4, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford1-2
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace2-0
Burnley - West Ham1-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth2-1
Southampton - Everton1-1
Spurs - Sheffield Utd1-2
Leicester - Arsenal2-0
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton1-1
Wolves - Aston Villa1-0
Liverpool - Man City2-0


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 4, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 3-1
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 3-0
Burnley - West Ham 1-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 2-1
Southampton - Everton 0-0
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester - Arsenal 3-1
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 2-0
Wolves - Aston Villa 3-1
Liverpool - Man City 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich 2 - 2Watford
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2 - 2 West Ham
Newcastle 1 -  3Bournemouth
Southampton 2 - 2 Everton
Spurs 1-  1Sheffield Utd
Leicester 3 -  qArsenal
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd 2 - 1Brighton
Wolves 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 -  3 Man City
		
Click to expand...

3-1 or 3-2?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			3-1 or 3-2?
		
Click to expand...

 3-1 , stupid Samsung keyboard


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 4, 2019)

Week 12 Fixtures

Friday 8 November 2019
Norwich 1 - 1 Watford
Saturday 9 November 2019
Chelsea 2 -  0Crystal Palace
Burnley 1 - 1 West Ham
Newcastle 2 - 2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 2 Everton
Spurs 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Leicester 2 - 1 Arsenal
Sunday 10 November 2019
Man Utd 2 - 0 Brighton
Wolves 3 - 0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1 - 1 Man City
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-12#gbTzh0wzywD2TTCd.99


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford  4-2
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2-0
Burnley - West Ham 1-1 
Newcastle - Bournemouth 2-0
Southampton - Everton 0-0
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 1-1
Leicester - Arsenal 2-0
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 0-1
Wolves - Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool - Man City 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 4, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 1-1
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace  2-0
Burnley - West Ham 1-0
Newcastle - Bournemouth  2-2
Southampton - Everton 1-2
Spurs - Sheffield Utd  0-0
Leicester - Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton  2-0
Wolves - Aston Villa  1-0
Liverpool - Man City 2-0


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 6, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 0-0
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2-1
Burnley - West Ham 0-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton - Everton 1-2
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 0-0
Leicester - Arsenal 2-2
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 1-1
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool - Man City 2-0


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 0-1
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 3-1
Burnley - West Ham 0-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 2-2
Southampton - Everton 1-1
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester - Arsenal 2-2
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 3-0
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool - Man City 2-2


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 1-2
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2-1
Burnley - West Ham 1-0
Newcastle - Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton - Everton 2-1
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 1-0
Leicester - Arsenal 3-1
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 2-0
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool - Man City 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 2-1
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2-0
Burnley - West Ham 1-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 2-1
Southampton - Everton 1-1
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester - Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 2-0
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool - Man City 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich 1-2 Watford
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Sheffield Utd
Leicester 3-1 Arsenal
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd 2-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Man City


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 8, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 2-0
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2-1
Burnley - West Ham 1-0
Newcastle - Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton - Everton 1-2
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester - Arsenal 3-2
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 2-1
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool - Man City 2-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 8, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford   1-1

*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace   3-1
Burnley - West Ham   2-0
Newcastle - Bournemouth   2-1
Southampton - Everton   2-0
Spurs - Sheffield Utd   1-1
Leicester - Arsenal   3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 8, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 2-1
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 3-1
Burnley - West Ham 1-1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 0-1
Southampton - Everton 0-2
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester - Arsenal 3-1
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 3-0
Wolves - Aston Villa 1-0
Liverpool - Man City 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford   1-1

*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace   3-1
Burnley - West Ham   2-0
Newcastle - Bournemouth   2-1
Southampton - Everton   2-0
Spurs - Sheffield Utd   1-1
Leicester - Arsenal   3-1
		
Click to expand...

No Sunday scores Steve?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			No Sunday scores Steve?
		
Click to expand...

Not in the right frame of mind for footie today...
Hopefully will be a bit more focused come Sunday morning...


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 8, 2019)

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich - Watford 1 - 2

*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea - Crystal Palace 2 - 1
Burnley - West Ham 1 - 1
Newcastle - Bournemouth 1 - 1
Southampton - Everton 1 - 0
Spurs - Sheffield Utd 2 - 1
Leicester - Arsenal 2 - 1

*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd - Brighton 1 - 0
Wolves - Aston Villa 1 - 0
Liverpool - Man City 2 - 0


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2019)

*Week 12 Fixtures*

*Friday 8 November 2019*
Norwich *1-2* Watford
*Saturday 9 November 2019*
Chelsea *3-1* Crystal Palace
Burnley *1 - 2 *West Ham
Newcastle *3 - 1* Bournemouth
Southampton *3-1* Everton
Spurs *1-1*Sheffield Utd
Leicester *3-1* Arsenal
*Sunday 10 November 2019*
Man Utd* 2- 1* Brighton
Wolves *2- 1 *Aston Villa
Liverpool *3 -1* Man City


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 10, 2019)

[]*Sunday 10 November 2019*

Man Utd - Brighton   1-1
Wolves - Aston Villa   2-1
Liverpool - Man City   2-3


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2019)

Some big scores flying about this week. I thought I'd done well but apparently not. 

*Week 12 Standings*


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs
Arsenal - Southampton
Bournemouth - Wolves
Brighton - Leicester
Palace - Liverpool
Everton - Norwich
Watford - Burnley
Man City - Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 1-3
Arsenal - Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth - Wolves 1-1
Brighton - Leicester 0-2
Palace - Liverpool 1-3
Everton - Norwich 2-1
Watford - Burnley 0-0
Man City - Chelsea 2-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 1-2

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle 1-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 18, 2019)

]*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 2-2
Arsenal - Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth - Wolves 1-1
Brighton - Leicester1-2
Palace - Liverpool0-2
Everton - Norwich2-0
Watford - Burnley1-1
Man City - Chelsea 2-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd  1-1

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle 1-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 18, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham 2 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 2 - 0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 3 Leicester
Palace 0 - 2 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 1 - 1 Burnley
Man City 2 - 2 Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd 2 - 1 Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*
Villa 1 - 1 Newcastle


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs  1-2
Arsenal - Southampton  3-0
Bournemouth - Wolves  1-1
Brighton - Leicester  0-2
Palace - Liverpool 1-3
Everton - Norwich  2-0
Watford - Burnley  0-1
Man City - Chelsea  1-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd  2-1

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle  2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2019)

West Ham 1- 3Spurs
Arsenal 2 - 0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2 - 2Wolves
Brighton 1 - 3 Leicester
Palace 0 - 2 Liverpool
Everton 3 - 0Norwich
Watford 1 - 2 Burnley
Man City 2-  1Chelsea


Sheff Utd 2 - 2Man Utd

Villa 2 -1 Newcastle


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 20, 2019)

* 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 1-3
Arsenal - Southampton 2 1
Bournemouth - Wolves 2-0
Brighton - Leicester 1:1
Palace - Liverpool nil 3
Everton - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Burnley 1 2
Man City - Chelsea 1:1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 1 2

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle nil one


----------



## sam85 (Nov 20, 2019)

West Ham 0- 3 Spurs
Arsenal 3 - 0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1 - 2Wolves
Brighton 0 - 2 Leicester
Palace 0 - 2 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 2 - 1 Burnley
Man City 4- 1Chelsea


Sheff Utd 1 - 2Man Utd

Villa 3 -1 Newcastle


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-3 Leicester
Palace 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Man City 3-1 Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd 1-1 Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*
Villa 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Sat 23 November
West Ham - Spurs 1-2
Arsenal - Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth - Wolves 2-1
Brighton - Leicester 1-1
Palace - Liverpool 0-2
Everton - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Burnley 2-0
Man City - Chelsea 2-1

Sun 24 November
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 0-2

Mon 25 November
Villa - Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham *0-2* Spurs
Arsenal *1-1 *Southampton
Bournemouth *2 - 1* Wolves
Brighton* 1-3 *Leicester
Palace * 1-3 *Liverpool
Everton *2-2* Norwich
Watford *2-1* Burnley
Man City *3 - 1* Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd  *2-1* Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*
Villa* 2 - 1* Newcastle


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 1-3
Arsenal - Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth - Wolves 2-2
Brighton - Leicester 1-3
Palace - Liverpool 1-1
Everton - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Burnley 1-1
Man City - Chelsea 2-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 1-0

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 1-1
Arsenal - Southampton 2-0
Bournemouth - Wolves 1-1
Brighton - Leicester 1-2
Palace - Liverpool 0-3
Everton - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Burnley 0-0
Man City - Chelsea 1-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 2-1

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle 0-0


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham 1-2 Spurs 
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Watford 1-0 Burnley
Man City 3-2 Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd 1-2 Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*
Villa 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs 0-2
Arsenal - Southampton 2-1
Bournemouth - Wolves 1-1
Brighton - Leicester 0-3
Palace - Liverpool 0-2
Everton - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Burnley 2-0
Man City - Chelsea 2-1

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd 1-1

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*

West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 2 - 0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 2 Leicester
Palace 1 - 3 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 0 Norwich
Watford 1 - 1 Burnley
Man City 2 - 0 Chelsea

*Sun 24 November*

Sheff Utd 1 - 1 Man Utd

*Mon 25 November*

Villa 1 - 2 Newcastle


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sat 23 November*
West Ham - Spurs   1-2
Arsenal - Southampton   3-1
Bournemouth - Wolves   2-2
Brighton - Leicester   0-2
Palace - Liverpool   1-3
Everton - Norwich   2-0
Watford - Burnley   2-2
Man City - Chelsea   2-0

*Sun 24 November*
Sheff Utd - Man Utd   1-2

*Mon 25 November*
Villa - Newcastle   2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2019)

This has to be the least table movement in a week that we've ever had.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City
Burnley - Palace
Chelsea - West Ham
Liverpool - Brighton
Spurs - Bournemouth
Southampton - Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal
Wolves - Sheff Utd
Leicester - Everton
Man Utd - Villa


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 26, 2019)

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City 0-3
Burnley - Palace 1-2
Chelsea - West Ham 3-1
Liverpool - Brighton 3-0
Spurs - Bournemouth 2-0
Southampton - Watford 1-1

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 2-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd 2-1
Leicester - Everton 3-0
Man Utd - Villa 3-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 26, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City 0-3
Burnley - Palace 1-2
Chelsea - West Ham 3-0
Liverpool - Brighton 4-1
Spurs - Bournemouth 3-2
Southampton - Watford 1:1

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 2-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd 0-2
Leicester - Everton 3-0
Man Utd - Villa 3-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 27, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City 0-4
Burnley - Palace 2-1
Chelsea - West Ham 3-1
Liverpool - Brighton 2-0
Spurs - Bournemouth 3-1
Southampton - Watford 1-0

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 0-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd 1-0
Leicester - Everton 2-0
Man Utd - Villa 2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City 0-3
Burnley - Palace 2-1
Chelsea - West Ham2-0
Liverpool - Brighton 3-1
Spurs - Bournemouth 3-0
Southampton - Watford 2-1

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 1-1
Wolves - Sheff utd 1-1
Leicester - Everton 2-0
Man Utd - Villa 2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City 0-3
Burnley - Palace 2-1
Chelsea - West Ham 3-1
Liverpool - Brighton 2-0
Spurs - Bournemouth 3-1
Southampton - Watford 2-1

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 0-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd 1-1
Leicester - Everton 2-1
Man Utd - Villa 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle 0 - 3 City
Burnley 1 - 0 Palace
Chelsea 2 - 0 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 2 - 1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 1 Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich 2 - 1 Arsenal
Wolves 2 - 0 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2 - 0 Everton
Man Utd 2 - 1 Villa
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-15#O2mVGm5SkmVytJ01.99


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - City  1-3
Burnley - Palace  2-1
Chelsea - West Ham  3-0
Liverpool - Brighton  4-0
Spurs - Bournemouth  3-1
Southampton - Watford  2-0

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal  1-1
Wolves - Sheff Utd  2-1
Leicester - Everton  3-0
Man Utd - Villa  2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 29, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle 0 - 3 City
Burnley 1 - 1 Palace
Chelsea 2 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 4 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 2 - 1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2 - 2 Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich 1 - 2 Arsenal
Wolves 2 - 1 Sheff Utd
Leicester 3 - 1 Everton
Man Utd 1 - 0 Villa


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle - Man City 0-3
Burnley - Palace 2-1
Chelsea - West Ham 3-0
Liverpool - Brighton 3-1
Spurs - Bournemouth 2-0
Southampton - Watford 2-1

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich - Arsenal 0-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd 1-2
Leicester - Everton 4-0
Man Utd - Villa 2-1


----------



## sam85 (Nov 29, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle 0 - 4 City
Burnley 1 - 0 Palace
Chelsea 3 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 3 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 4 - 1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 2 Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich 0 - 2 Arsenal
Wolves 2 - 1 Sheff Utd
Leicester 2 - 0 Everton
Man Utd 2 - 1 Villa


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2019)

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle 0-4 City
Burnley 2-1 Palace
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich 2-2 Arsenal
Wolves 1-0 Sheff Utd
Leicester 4-0 Everton
Man Utd 2-1 Villa


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2019)

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle 1- 5City
Burnley 2 - 2 palace
Chelsea 4 -  2 West Ham
Liverpool 4 - 0Brighton
Spurs 2- 1 bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 1 Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich 1 - 3 Arsenal
Wolves 1 - 2 Sheff Utd
Leicester 3- 1Everton
Man Utd 2 - 1Villa[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 29, 2019)

*Week 14*

*Sat 30 November*
Newcastle *1 - 0*City
Burnley *2 - 0 *Palace
Chelsea *3-1* West Ham
Liverpool *4-0 *Brighton
Spurs *3-1* Bournemouth
Southampton* 1 -2* Watford

*Sun 1 December*
Norwich *1- 3* Arsenal
Wolves *1 -1 *Sheff Utd
Leicester *3-0* Everton
Man Utd *1-1* Villa


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2019)

[]*Sat 30 November*

Newcastle - City   0-2
Burnley - Palace   2-1
Chelsea - West Ham   3-1
Liverpool - Brighton   2-0
Spurs - Bournemouth   3-1
Southampton - Watford   2-1


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2019)

ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜‹

Got the Mighty  Eagles result wrong ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2019)

[]*Sun 1 December*

Norwich - Arsenal   1-2
Wolves - Sheff Utd   2-1
Leicester - Everton   2-0
Man Utd - Villa   2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2019)

I won't be able to update this until Tuesday, but that's when the next games are so I'd better the fixtures up for you.

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth
Burnley - Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa
Leicester - Watford
Man Utd - Spurs
Southampton - Norwich
Wolves - West Ham
Liverpool - Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle
Arsenal - Brighton


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*

Palace - Bournemouth   2-1
Burnley - Man City   1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*

Palace - Bournemouth   2-1
Burnley - Man City   1-2
		
Click to expand...

@Orikoru we should go to fantasy football rules lol all predictions must be in before the first round of fixtures to count ..


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



@Orikoru we should go to fantasy football rules lol all predictions must be in before the first round of fixtures to count ..
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Why?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Results can be influenced by results earlier in the day / weekend 

Always thought the cut off was 1 hour before first game lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2019)

Week 15

Tuesday 3rd December
Palace - Bournemouth2-1
Burnley - Man City1-3

Wednesday 4th December
Chelsea - Villa2-0
Leicester - Watford3-0
Man Utd - Spurs1-3
Southampton - Norwich2-1
Wolves - West Ham2-1
Liverpool - Everton3-1

Thursday 5th December
Sheff Utd - Newcastle2-1
Arsenal - Brighton1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Results can be influenced by results earlier in the day / weekend

Always thought the cut off was 1 hour before first game lol
		
Click to expand...

Nah, the deadline for each game is over an hour before just so you can't be influenced by the team lineups. I think trying to suggest one team's result would influence your prediction for a different game the next day is a bit much.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth 1-1
Burnley - Man City 0-3

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa 2-0
Leicester - Watford 4-0
Man Utd - Spurs 1-2
Southampton - Norwich 2-1
Wolves - West Ham 2-0
Liverpool - Everton 2-1

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal - Brighton 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I won't be able to update this until Tuesday, but that's when the next games are so I'd better the fixtures up for you.

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth  2-1
Burnley - Man City  1-2

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa  2-0
Leicester - Watford  3-0
Man Utd - Spurs  1-1
Southampton - Norwich  2-1
Wolves - West Ham1-0
Liverpool - Everton  3-0

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal - Brighton  2-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sam85 (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth 2-0
Burnley - Man City 0-5

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa 2-1
Leicester - Watford 2-0
Man Utd - Spurs 2-2
Southampton - Norwich 1-1
Wolves - West Ham 3-1
Liverpool - Everton 4-1

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal - Brighton 3-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth 1-0
Burnley - Man City 1-2

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa 2-0
Leicester - Watford 5-1
Man Utd - Spurs 0-2
Southampton - Norwich 1-1
Wolves - West Ham 2-2
Liverpool - Everton 2-1

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 1-0
Arsenal - Brighton 2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth 2-1
Burnley - Man City 1  -2

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa 2-1
Leicester - Watford 2-1
Man Utd - Spurs 2-2
Southampton - Norwich 2-2
Wolves - West Ham 1-0
Liverpool - Everton 2-0

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal - Brighton 0-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace 1 - 1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1 - 2 Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea 2 - 0 Villa
Leicester 2 - 0 Watford
Man Utd 2 - 2 Spurs
Southampton 2 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 0 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 0 Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd 2 - 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 - 1 Brighton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace 2 - 0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0 - 3 Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea 2 - 0 Villa
Leicester 2 - 0 Watford
Man Utd 1 - 2 Spurs
Southampton 2 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 1 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 0 Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd 2 - 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 - 0 Brighton


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace 2 - 0 Bournemouth
Burnley 1 - 2 Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea 4 - 0 Villa
Leicester 3 - 0 Watford
Man Utd 0 - 1 Spurs
Southampton 0 - 0 Norwich
Wolves 1 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 4 - 0 Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd 2 - 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 - 1 Brighton


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2019)

Week 15

Tuesday 3rd December
Palace 2 - 2 Bournemouth
Burnley 1 - 3 Man City

Wednesday 4th December
Chelsea 2 - 1 Villa
Leicester 5 - 0 Watford
Man Utd 1 - 2 Spurs
Southampton 0 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 2 West Ham
Liverpool 4 - 1 Everton

Thursday 5th December
Sheff Utd 2 - 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 - 1 Brighton


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 3, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace - Bournemouth 2-1
Burnley - Man City 1-3

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea - Villa 2-1
Leicester - Watford 2-0
Man Utd - Spurs 1-2
Southampton - Norwich 1-0
Wolves - West Ham 2-0
Liverpool - Everton 2-0

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd - Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal - Brighton 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I won't be able to update this until Tuesday, but that's when the next games are so I'd better the fixtures up for you.
		
Click to expand...

*Week 14 Standings*

*

*

Homer into the Champion's League places of a predictions league, who'd have thought? lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace 1-2 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-2 Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea 2-1 Villa
Leicester 3-0 Watford
Man Utd 1-2 Spurs
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 Brighton


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace * 2-1 *Bournemouth
Burnley *1 - 3* Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea *2 -1 *Villa
Leicester *3 -1* Watford
Man Utd *1 - 3 *Spurs
Southampton *2 - 2* Norwich
Wolves *2-0* West Ham
Liverpool *3 - 1*Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd *2 - 1* Newcastle
Arsenal *2* - *1*Brighton


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 3, 2019)

*Week 15*

*Tuesday 3rd December*
Palace 2 - 1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1 - 3 Man City

*Wednesday 4th December*
Chelsea 2 - 1 Villa
Leicester 2 - 1 Watford
Man Utd 1 - 2 Spurs
Southampton 1 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 0 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton

*Thursday 5th December*
Sheff Utd 2 - 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 - 1 Brighton


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 4, 2019)

*Week 15*



*Wednesday 4th December*

Chelsea - Villa   2-1
Leicester - Watford   3-0
Man Utd - Spurs   1-2
Southampton - Norwich   2-2
Wolves - West Ham   2-0
Liverpool - Everton   3-1

*Thursday 5th December*

Sheff Utd - Newcastle   1-1
Arsenal - Brighton   2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			arw we predicting the weekend games?
		
Click to expand...

I am....

*SAT 7th*

Everton v Chelsea 1-2
AFC Bournemouth v Liverpool 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur v Burnley 2-0
Watford v Crystal Palace 0-2
Manchester City v Manchester United 3-1

*SUN 8th*

Aston Villa v Leicester City 1-3
Newcastle United v Southampton 1-1
Norwich City v Sheffield United 1-2
Brighton & Hove Albion v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-1

*MON 9th*

West Ham United v Arsenal 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2019)

He who dares Rodders. Might need the points after my dismal midweek form

*SAT 7th*

Everton v Chelsea 0-2
AFC Bournemouth v Liverpool 0-3
Tottenham Hotspur v Burnley 2-0
Watford v Crystal Palace 1-1
Manchester City v Manchester United 2-1

*SUN 8th*

Aston Villa v Leicester City 0-1
Newcastle United v Southampton 2-0
Norwich City v Sheffield United 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1

*MON 9th*

West Ham United v Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice one guys, I was just updating the midweek ones now haha. Too many games in December I can't keep up.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2019)

The lead changes hands!

*Week 15 Standings*

*

*


*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton - Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley
Watford - Crystal Palace
Manchester City - Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa - Leicester City
Newcastle United - Southampton
Norwich City - Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2019)

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton 0-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Burnley
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 2-1 Southampton
Norwich City 1-2 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 6, 2019)

[]*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*

Everton - Chelsea   0-2
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool   0-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley   3-1
Watford - Crystal Palace   0-2
Manchester City - Manchester United   2-1


----------



## sam85 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton - Chelsea 1-1
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley 3-0
Watford - Crystal Palace 1-1
Manchester City - Manchester United 4-1

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa - Leicester City 2-2
Newcastle United - Southampton 1-0
Norwich City - Sheffield United 2-1
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 6, 2019)

Why no tashy score this week ,by my reckoning he scored nine points


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton - Chelsea 1-2
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley 3-0
Watford - Crystal Palace 0-1
Manchester City - Manchester United 2-1

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa - Leicester City 0-1
Newcastle United - Southampton 2-0
Norwich City - Sheffield United 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton - Chelsea 1-3
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley 3-1
Watford - Crystal Palace 0-2
Manchester City - Manchester United 4-1

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa - Leicester City 0-2
Newcastle United - Southampton 2-1
Norwich City - Sheffield United 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal 3-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton - Chelsea 0-2
AFC Bournemouth - Liverpool 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur - Burnley 2-0
Watford - Crystal Palace 1-2
Manchester City - Manchester United 3-1

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa - Leicester City 0-2
Newcastle United - Southampton 1-1
Norwich City - Sheffield United 0-1
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-1

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal 2-0


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 6, 2019)

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0-3 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Burnley
Watford 0-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 0-0 Southampton
Norwich City 0-3 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
 Everton 0 - 2 Chelsea
 AFC Bournemouth 1 - 2 Liverpool
 Tottenham Hotspur 2 - 0 Burnley
 Watford 0 - 2 Crystal Palace
 Manchester City 2 - 0 Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
 Aston Villa 0 - 2 Leicester City
 Newcastle United 2 - 1 Southampton
 Norwich City 0 - 2 Sheffield United
 Brighton & Hove Albion 2 - 1 Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
 West Ham United 2 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures

Saturday 7th December*
Everton *1 -3 *Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth *0-2* Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur *3-1* Burnley
Watford *2-1* Crystal Palace
Manchester City *3-1* Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa *1-3* Leicester City
Newcastle United *2-0* Southampton
Norwich City *2-1 *Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion *1-2* Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United *3-0* Arsenal


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 6, 2019)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Saturday 7th December*
Everton *2-3* Chelsea 
AFC Bournemouth *1 -2* Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur *4-0* Burnley
Watford *0-1* Crystal Palace
Manchester City *2-0* Manchester United

*Sunday 8th December*
Aston Villa *1-2* Leicester City
Newcastle United* 2-1* Southampton
Norwich City *1-2* Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion *1-1* Wolverhampton Wanderers

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United *2-1* Arsenal


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 6, 2019)

Week 16 Fixtures

Saturday 7th December
Everton 1 - 2 Chelsea
AFC Bournemouth 0 - 2 Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur 2  -  1 Burnley
Watford 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2 - 1 Manchester United

Sunday 8th December
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 2 - 2 Southampton
Norwich City 1 - 1 Sheffield United
Brighton & Hove Albion 0 - 2 Wolverhampton Wanderers

Monday 9th December
West Ham United 1 - 1 Arsenal
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-17#bzyZBKjF3H6wdjXx.99


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2019)

*Sunday 8th December*

Aston Villa - Leicester City   1-1
Newcastle United - Southampton   2-1
Norwich City - Sheffield United   2-1
Brighton & Hove Albion - Wolverhampton Wanderers   1-1

*Monday 9th December*
West Ham United - Arsenal   0-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sod it ave missed this weekends games plus nine points gone missing.

West Ham v Arsenal 2-1.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sod it ave missed this weekends games plus nine points gone missing.

West Ham v Arsenal 2-1.
		
Click to expand...

Oh s*** I think I missed your post last week, sorry man. I will get that updated tonight. You should have messaged me.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Oh s*** I think I missed your post last week, sorry man. I will get that updated tonight. You should have messaged me. 

Click to expand...

To be honest Ori, it was a pal who noticed it and mentioned it. I never noticed nor when the fixtures had come out. 😖


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The lead changes hands!

*Week 15 Standings*

*
View attachment 28700
*

Click to expand...

With apologies to Tashy and MegaSteve, here is the _corrected_ table for week 15.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

*Week 16 Standings*




No mistakes this time I hope. 


*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford
Burnley - Newcastle
Chelsea - Bournemouth
Leicester - Norwich
Sheffield Utd - Villa
Southampton - West Ham

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton
Wolves - Spurs
Arsenal - Man City

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 11, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford  4-1
Burnley - Newcastle  2-2
Chelsea - Bournemouth  3-1
Leicester - Norwich  3-1
Sheffield Utd - Villa  1-1
Southampton - West Ham  2-0

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton  1-1
Wolves - Spurs  2-1
Arsenal - Man City  1-1

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton  3-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 11, 2019)

Saturday 14th December
Liverpool - Watford4-0
Burnley - Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea - Bournemouth 3-0
Leicester - Norwich3-1
Sheffield Utd - Villa2-1
Southampton - West Ham2-1

Sunday 15th December
Man Utd - Everton2-0
Wolves - Spurs1-2
Arsenal - Man City1-3

Monday 16th December
Palace v Brighton2-1


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 11, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool 3 - 0 Watford
Burnley - Newcastle
Chelsea - Bournemouth
Leicester - Norwich
Sheffield Utd - Villa
Southampton - West Ham

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton
Wolves - Spurs
Arsenal - Man City

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-18#MQLIJHYM4jyoxylF.99


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 3-0
Burnley - Newcastle 2-1
Chelsea - Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester - Norwich 2-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 1-1
Southampton - West Ham 1-1

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-1
Wolves - Spurs 1-1
Arsenal - Man City 1-2

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 4-0
Burnley - Newcastle 0-0
Chelsea - Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester - Norwich 3-1
Sheffield Utd - Villa 1-0
Southampton - West Ham 2-0

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-2
Wolves - Spurs 1-2
Arsenal - Man City 1-3

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 12, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 3-1
Burnley - Newcastle 1-1
Chelsea - Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester - Norwich 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 1-1
Southampton - West Ham 1-2

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 1-1
Wolves - Spurs 1-1
Arsenal - Man City 0-2

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 1-2


----------



## sam85 (Dec 12, 2019)

Liverpool - Watford 4-0
Burnley - Newcastle 1-0
Chelsea - Bournemouth 4-0
Leicester - Norwich 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 2-2
Southampton - West Ham 1-3

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-0
Wolves - Spurs 1-3
Arsenal - Man City 1-3

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 3-0
Burnley - Newcastle 2-2
Chelsea - Bournemouth 3-1
Leicester - Norwich 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 2-0
Southampton - West Ham 2-1

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-1
Wolves - Spurs 1-3
Arsenal - Man City 1-2

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 2-2


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 13, 2019)

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 3-0
Burnley - Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea - Bournemouth 3-0
Leicester - Norwich 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 2-1
Southampton - West Ham 1-0

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-1
Wolves - Spurs 1-2
Arsenal - Man City 1-2

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 2-1


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 13, 2019)

Liverpool - Watford 4-0
Burnley - Newcastle 0-0
Chelsea - Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester - Norwich 3-0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 3-1
Southampton - West Ham 0-0

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-1
Wolves - Spurs 2-2
Arsenal - Man City 1-3

*Monday 16th December*
Palace-Brighton  2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Norwich
Sheffield Utd 2-1 Villa
Southampton 1-1 West Ham

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Wolves 1-1 Spurs
Arsenal 1-2 Man City

*Monday 16th December*
Palace 2-2 Brighton


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2019)

*Saturday 14th December*

Liverpool - Watford   4-0
Burnley - Newcastle   2-1
Chelsea - Bournemouth  3-0
Leicester - Norwich   4-1
Sheffield Utd - Villa   2-2
Southampton - West Ham  2-0

*Sunday 15th December*

Man Utd - Everton   2-1
Wolves - Spurs   1-2
Arsenal - Man City   1-3

*Monday 16th December*

Palace v Brighton   1-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 1-2 (!)
Burnley - Newcastle 1-1
Chelsea - Bournemouth 3-1
Leicester - Norwich 4-1
Sheffield Utd - Villa 1-0
Southampton - West Ham 1-1

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 2-1
Wolves - Spurs 0-2
Arsenal - Man City 1-3

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 2-2


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 14, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool - Watford 3 - 0
Burnley - Newcastle 1 - 1
Chelsea - Bournemouth 2 - 0
Leicester - Norwich 3 - 0
Sheffield Utd - Villa 2 - 0
Southampton - West Ham 2 - 1

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton 1 - 0
Wolves - Spurs 1 - 2
Arsenal - Man City 0 - 2

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton 2 - 1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Liverpool - Watford 5-1
		
Click to expand...

Not very confident then fella?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2019)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool *4*-*0 *Watford
Burnley *0*-*1 *Newcastle
Chelsea *3*-*1* Bournemouth
Leicester *3*-*0 *Norwich
Sheffield Utd *1*-*2* Villa
Southampton *2*-*1* West Ham

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd *3*-*1* Everton
Wolves *1*-*3* Spurs
Arsenal *2-2* Man City

*Monday 16th December*
Palace *1*v*2 *Brighton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2019)

Not sure what's happening but 

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa v Southampton 2-0
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 1-2
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 2-0
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-1
Manchester City v Leicester City 2-1

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 17 standings - top five unchanged but some movement in mid-table. 




Week 18 fixtures - see previous post by Homer.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Saturday 14th December*
Liverpool 3 - 0 Watford
Burnley - Newcastle
Chelsea - Bournemouth
Leicester - Norwich
Sheffield Utd - Villa
Southampton - West Ham

*Sunday 15th December*
Man Utd - Everton
Wolves - Spurs
Arsenal - Man City

*Monday 16th December*
Palace v Brighton
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ue-2019-20.102226/page-18#MQLIJHYM4jyoxylF.99

Click to expand...

Did you get distracted??


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*
Everton 2-1 Arsenal 
Aston Villa 2-2 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley 
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United 
Newcastle United 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers 
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City 

*Sunday 22nd Dec*
Watford 1-2 Manchester United 
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Did you get distracted?? 

Click to expand...

FFS


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 18, 2019)

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 2-0
Aston Villa v Southampton 1-1
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 1-0
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 2-2
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 2-1
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2
Manchester City v Leicester City 2-2

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 1-2
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 18, 2019)

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa v Southampton 2-0
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 2-0
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 1-1
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-3
Manchester City v Leicester City 0-2
*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 18, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*
Everton 2-1 Arsenal 
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley 
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-3Sheffield United 
Newcastle United 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Norwich City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers 
Manchester City 2-1 Leicester City 

*Sunday 22nd Dec*
Watford 1-3 Manchester United 
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 19, 2019)

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa v Southampton 1-1
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 2-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 2-2
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2
Manchester City v Leicester City 2-1

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 1-3
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 19, 2019)

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa v Southampton 2-0
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 1-0
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 2-1
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 1-0
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2
Manchester City v Leicester City 1-2

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 0-2
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 3-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 19, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 1-3 Leicester City

*Sunday 22nd Dec*
Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*

Everton 1 - 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 0 - 1 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1 - 1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1 - 2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2 - 1 Leicester City

*Sunday 22nd Dec*

Watford 1 - 2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Piece (Dec 20, 2019)

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa v Southampton 1-1
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 2-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 0-2
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 1-1
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2
Manchester City v Leicester City 1-2

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 2-1
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## sam85 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Week 18 Fixtures*

*Saturday 21st*
Everton v Arsenal 1-0
Aston Villa v Southampton 1-1
AFC Bournemouth v Burnley 1-1
Brighton & Hove Albion v Sheffield United 0-0
Newcastle United v Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich City v Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-1
Manchester City v Leicester City 3-2

*Sunday 22nd*
Watford v Manchester United 0-1
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea 2-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 20, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*

Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 2-2 Leicester City

*Sunday 22nd Dec*

Watford 1-1 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 21, 2019)

*Saturday 21st Dec*

Everton 0-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton
AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Sheffield United
Newcastle United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich City 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City 3-1 Leicester City

*Sunday 22nd Dec*

Watford 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2019)

Saturday 21st Dec

Everton _*2-1*_ Arsenal
Aston Villa *1-1* Southampton
AFC Bournemouth *1-2 *Burnley
Brighton & Hove Albion *2-1* Sheffield United
Newcastle United *2-0* Crystal Palace
Norwich City *1-3 *Wolverhampton Wanderers
Manchester City *2-1* Leicester City

Sunday 22nd Dec

Watford *2-0* Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur *3-1* Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2019)

Not much movement, quite a slow week..

*Week 18 standings*

*

*


Better get the next two weeks in given their ridiculous proximity to each other...


*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton    
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal    
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich    
15:00 C Palace - West Ham    
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton    
15:00 Everton - Burnley    
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford    
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle    
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth    
15:00 Newcastle - Everton    
15:00 Southampton - C Palace    
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa    
17:30 Norwich - Spurs    
17:30 West Ham - Leicester    
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea    
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves    
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs 2 - 1 Brighton    
15:00 AFC Bournemouth 1 - 2Arsenal    
15:00 Aston Villa 1 -  2Norwich    
15:00 C Palace 2 - 2West Ham    
15:00 Chelsea 3- 1Southampton    
15:00 Everton 2 - 1Burnley    
15:00 Sheff Utd 3 - 1Watford    
17:30 Man Utd 2 - 2 Newcastle    
20:00 Leicester 2 - 2Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves 1 - 3Man City


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 1 - 2 AFC Bournemouth    
15:00 Newcastle 2-  2Everton    
15:00 Southampton 2 -  1C Palace    
15:00 Watford 1 - 1 Aston Villa    
17:30 Norwich 1 -  4 Spurs    
17:30 West Ham 2- 3 Leicester    
19:45 Burnley 1 - 1Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 1 -  3Chelsea    
16:30 Liverpool 2 -  0Wolves    
18:00 Man City 3- 1Sheff Utd[/QUOTE]


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 22, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs 1 - 0 Brighton 
15:00 AFC Bournemouth 1 - 1 Arsenal 
15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 0 Norwich 
15:00 C Palace 1 - 2 West Ham 
15:00 Chelsea 3- 0 Southampton 
15:00 Everton 1 - 1 Burnley 
15:00 Sheff Utd 3 - 0 Watford 
17:30 Man Utd 0 - 0 Newcastle 
20:00 Leicester 0 - 2 Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves 0 - 2 Man City


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 1 - 1 AFC Bournemouth 
15:00 Newcastle 2- 0 Everton 
15:00 Southampton 2 - 1 C Palace 
15:00 Watford 0 - 0 Aston Villa 
17:30 Norwich 0 - 2 Spurs 
17:30 West Ham 2- 2 Leicester 
19:45 Burnley 1 - 0 Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 0 - 2 Chelsea 
16:30 Liverpool 4 - 0 Wolves 
18:00 Man City 1- 1 Sheff Utd


----------



## sam85 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs 3 - 0 Brighton
15:00 AFC Bournemouth 0 - 1 Arsenal
15:00 Aston Villa 2 - 0 Norwich
15:00 C Palace 1 - 1 West Ham
15:00 Chelsea 3- 0 Southampton
15:00 Everton 2 - 1 Burnley
15:00 Sheff Utd 1 - 0 Watford
17:30 Man Utd 2 - 0 Newcastle
20:00 Leicester 1 - 1 Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves 0 - 2 Man City


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 1 - 0 AFC Bournemouth
15:00 Newcastle 2- 2 Everton
15:00 Southampton 1 - 2 C Palace
15:00 Watford 0 - 1 Aston Villa
17:30 Norwich 0 - 2 Spurs
17:30 West Ham 2- 4 Leicester
19:45 Burnley 1 - 3 Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 2 - 0 Chelsea
16:30 Liverpool 3 - 0 Wolves
18:00 Man City 5- 1 Sheff Utd


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 23, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs 2 - 1 Brighton
15:00 AFC Bournemouth 0 - 1  Arsenal
15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 1 Norwich
15:00 C Palace 1 - 0 West Ham
15:00 Chelsea 2 - 0 Southampton
15:00 Everton 1 - 0 Burnley
15:00 Sheff Utd 2 - 0 Watford
17:30 Man Utd 2 - 1 Newcastle
20:00 Leicester 1 - 2 Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves 1 - 2 Man City


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 1 - 0 AFC Bournemouth
15:00 Newcastle 1 - 1 Everton
15:00 Southampton 2 - 1 C Palace
15:00 Watford 2 - 1 Aston Villa
17:30 Norwich 0 - 2 Spurs
17:30 West Ham 0 - 2 Leicester
19:45 Burnley 1 - 0 Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 1 - 2 Chelsea
16:30 Liverpool 2 - 1 Wolves
18:00 Man City 3 - 1 Sheff Utd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton 2-0
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal 1-1
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich  2-1
15:00 C Palace - West Ham 2-2
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton 3-1
15:00 Everton - Burnley 1-0
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford 2-0
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle 2-1
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool 1-2
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City 0-2


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth 1-1
15:00 Newcastle - Everton 1-1
15:00 Southampton - C Palace 1-2
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa 0-0
17:30 Norwich - Spurs 1-2
17:30 West Ham - Leicester 0-2
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd 1-2
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea 1-2
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves 2-1
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd 2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 23, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton 3-0
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal 1-1
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich 2-1
15:00 C Palace - West Ham 1-0
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton 3-0
15:00 Everton - Burnley 1-0
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford 2-0
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle 2-1
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool 2-2
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City 1-3


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth 0-0
15:00 Newcastle - Everton 1-1
15:00 Southampton - C Palace 0-1
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa 1-1
17:30 Norwich - Spurs 1-3
17:30 West Ham - Leicester 0-2
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd 0-3
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea 0-2
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves 2-0
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 23, 2019)

Thurs 26th Dec
12:30 Spurs - Brighton 3-1
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal 1_1
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich 2_1
15:00 C Palace - West Ham 1_1
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton 2_1
15:00 Everton - Burnley 2_1
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford 2_0
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle 2_1
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool 1_3
Fri 27th Dec
19:45 Wolves - Man City+1_1


Week 20 Fixtures

Sat 28th Dec
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth 2_1
15:00 Newcastle - Everton 1_1
15:00 Southampton - C Palace 2_1
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa 1_1
17:30 Norwich - Spurs 1_2
17:30 West Ham - Leicester 1_2
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd1_1
Sun 29th Dec
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea 1_2
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves 2_0
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd 2_1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 23, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs 2 - 0 Brighton    
15:00 AFC Bournemouth 1 - 1 Arsenal    
15:00 Aston Villa 1 - 1 Norwich    
15:00 C Palace 2 - 1 West Ham    
15:00 Chelsea 1 - 0 Southampton    
15:00 Everton 1 - 1 Burnley    
15:00 Sheff Utd 2 - 1 Watford    
17:30 Man Utd 1 - 1 Newcastle    
20:00 Leicester 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton   1-1
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal   0-0
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich   4-4
15:00 C Palace - West Ham   2-1
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton   2-1
15:00 Everton - Burnley   3-0
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford   1-1
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle   0-1
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool1-2
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City0-2


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth   2-1
15:00 Newcastle - Everton   2-2
15:00 Southampton - C Palace   2-2
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa   2-0
17:30 Norwich - Spurs   0-2
17:30 West Ham - Leicester   0-2
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd1-0
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea   1-1
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves   3-1
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd    2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 24, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton  2-0
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal  1-2
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich  2-1
15:00 C Palace - West Ham  3-0
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton  2-0
15:00 Everton - Burnley  2-1   
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford  3-1
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle  2-1   
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool  1-3
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City  1-1


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth  2-2   
15:00 Newcastle - Everton  2-2   
15:00 Southampton - C Palace 1-0  
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa  2-1   
17:30 Norwich - Spurs  0-3   
17:30 West Ham - Leicester  1-2   
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd  1-2
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea 1-1  
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves 2-1  
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd  3-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton  2-0
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal   1-1
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich  1-1 
15:00 C Palace - West Ham   1-1
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton   2-1
15:00 Everton - Burnley   1-0
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford   0-2
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle   3-0
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool 1-3
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City 1-2


*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton - AFC Bournemouth   0-0
15:00 Newcastle - Everton 1-1  
15:00 Southampton - C Palace   2-1
15:00 Watford - Aston Villa  3-1 
17:30 Norwich - Spurs 0-2  
17:30 West Ham - Leicester 0-2  
19:45 Burnley - Man Utd 2-1
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal - Chelsea   1-1
16:30 Liverpool - Wolves  2-0 
18:00 Man City - Sheff Utd 4-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 25, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*

12:30 Spurs - Brighton  3-1
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal   1-2
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich   1-2
15:00 C Palace - West Ham   2-1
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton   2-0
15:00 Everton - Burnley   1-1
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford   1-1
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle   2-0
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool   1-2

*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City   0-3


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 25, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs - Brighton  2-0  
15:00 AFC Bournemouth - Arsenal  1-2  
15:00 Aston Villa - Norwich    2-1
15:00 C Palace - West Ham    1-0
15:00 Chelsea - Southampton    3-1
15:00 Everton - Burnley    2-1
15:00 Sheff Utd - Watford    2-0
17:30 Man Utd - Newcastle    2-0
20:00 Leicester - Liverpool 2-1
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves - Man City  1-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2019)

*Week 19 Fixtures*

*Thurs 26th Dec*
12:30 Spurs *2-1* Brighton
15:00 AFC Bournemouth *1-1* Arsenal
15:00 Aston Villa *1-2* Norwich
15:00 C Palace *2-1* West Ham
15:00 Chelsea *3-1* Southampton
15:00 Everton *0-2* Burnley
15:00 Sheff Utd *2-1* Watford
17:30 Man Utd *1-1* Newcastle
20:00 Leicester *1-3* Liverpool
*Fri 27th Dec*
19:45 Wolves *1-3* Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 26, 2019)

Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Wolves 1-2 City


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2019)

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 2-1 AFC Bournemouth 
15:00 Newcastle 2-1 Everton 
15:00 Southampton 1-1 C Palace 
15:00 Watford 0-1 Aston Villa 
17:30 Norwich 0-3 Spurs 
17:30 West Ham 0-2 Leicester 
19:45 Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea 
16:30 Liverpool 3-1 Wolves 
18:00 Man City 2-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2019)

*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton *2-0* AFC Bournemouth  
15:00 Newcastle *2-1* Everton  
15:00 Southampton *1-1* C Palace  
15:00 Watford* 2-0* Aston Villa  
17:30 Norwich *1-3* Spurs  
17:30 West Ham *1-3* Leicester  
19:45 Burnley *1-1 *Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal *1-2 *Chelsea  
16:30 Liverpool *3-0* Wolves  
18:00 Man City *3-0 *Sheff Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 27, 2019)

*Sat 28th Dec*

12:30 Brighton  1 - 1 AFC Bournemouth
15:00 Newcastle 0 - 1 Everton
15:00 Southampton 1 - 1 C Palace
15:00 Watford 2 - 1 Aston Villa
17:30 Norwich 0 - 2 Spurs
17:30 West Ham 0 - 2 Leicester
19:45 Burnley 1 - 2 Man Utd

*Sun 29th Dec*

14:00 Arsenal 1 - 2 Chelsea
16:30 Liverpool 3 - 0 Wolves
18:00 Man City 2 - 1 Sheff Utd


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 28, 2019)

*Sat 28th Dec*
12:30 Brighton 1-1 AFC Bournemouth 
15:00 Newcastle 0-1 Everton 
15:00 Southampton 2-1 C Palace 
15:00 Watford 1-0 Aston Villa 
17:30 Norwich 0-3 Spurs 
17:30 West Ham 0-2 Leicester 
19:45 Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea 
16:30 Liverpool 2-0 Wolves 
18:00 Man City 2-0 Sheff Utd


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2019)

[]*Week 20 Fixtures*

*Sat 28th Dec*

12:30 Brighton *2-1* AFC Bournemouth
15:00 Newcastle *2-2* Everton
15:00 Southampton *3-1 *C Palace
15:00 Watford* 2-0* Aston Villa
17:30 Norwich *1-1* Spurs
17:30 West Ham *1-3* Leicester
19:45 Burnley *1-2 *Man Utd

*Sun 29th Dec*
14:00 Arsenal *1-2 *Chelsea
16:30 Liverpool *2-1 *Wolves
18:00 Man City *3-1 *Sheff Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2019)

Standings after week 19 and the halfway point of the season...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2019)

*Week 20 Standings*




*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea
Burnley - Aston Villa
Newcastle - Leicester
Southampton - Spurs
Watford - Wolves
Man City - Everton
Norwich - Crystal Palace
West Ham - Bournemouth
Arsenal - Man Utd
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2019)

*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea 0-2
Burnley - Aston Villa 1-1
Newcastle - Leicester 1-2
Southampton - Spurs 0-3
Watford - Wolves 1-2
Man City - Everton 3-1
Norwich - Crystal Palace 0-2
West Ham - Bournemouth 1-1
Arsenal - Man Utd 1-2
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd 3-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 29, 2019)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0 -  2 Leicester
Southampton 2 - 2 Spurs
Watford 0 - 2 Wolves
Man City 3 - 1 Everton
Norwich 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
West Ham  2 - 0 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1 -  1Man Utd
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool  2 - 1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2019)

*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea 0-1
Burnley - Aston Villa 2-0
Newcastle - Leicester 1-2
Southampton - Spurs 1-2
Watford - Wolves 2-1
Man City - Everton 2-2
Norwich - Crystal Palace 0-1
West Ham - Bournemouth 0-0
Arsenal - Man Utd 1-2
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2019)

Week 21 Fixtures

Wednesday 1 January 2020
Brighton - Chelsea 1-2
Burnley - Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle - Leicester1-2
Southampton - Spurs2-1
Watford - Wolves1-2
Man City - Everton2-0
Norwich - Crystal Palace1-2
West Ham - Bournemouth2-0
Arsenal - Man Utd2-1
Thursday 2 January 2020
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Week 20 Standings*
View attachment 28831


*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea  1-2
Burnley - Aston Villa  2-0
Newcastle - Leicester  1-3
Southampton - Spurs  1-2
Watford - Wolves  0-2
Man City - Everton  1-1
Norwich - Crystal Palace  2-1
West Ham - Bournemouth  1-1
Arsenal - Man Utd 1-1
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd  3-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2019)

Week 21 Fixtures

Wednesday 1 January 2020
Brighton - Chelsea 1-3
Burnley - Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle - Leicester 0-3
Southampton - Spurs 1-3
Watford - Wolves 1-3
Man City - Everton 3-1
Norwich - Crystal Palace1-2
West Ham - Bournemouth 2-1
Arsenal - Man Utd 2-2
Thursday 2 January 2020
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2019)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton 1 - 2 Chelsea
 Burnley 1 - 1 Aston Villa
 Newcastle 0 - 2 Leicester
 Southampton 1 - 2 Spurs
 Watford 1 - 2 Wolves
 Man City 3 - 1 Everton
 Norwich 0 - 2 Crystal Palace
 West Ham 1 - 1 Bournemouth
 Arsenal 1 - 2 Man Utd

*Thursday 2 January 2020*
 Liverpool 3 - 0 Sheffield Utd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea 0-2
Burnley - Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle - Leicester 1-2
Southampton - Spurs 0-2
Watford - Wolves 1-3
Man City - Everton 3-0
Norwich - Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham - Bournemouth 1-0
Arsenal - Man Utd 1-3
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd 3-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2019)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton - Chelsea 2-2
Burnley - Aston Villa 2-0
Newcastle - Leicester 0-3
Southampton - Spurs 0-2
Watford - Wolves 2-2
Man City - Everton 3-1
Norwich - Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham - Bournemouth 1-0
Arsenal - Man Utd 1-3
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool - Sheffield Utd 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2019)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton 2-1 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Watford 0-2 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Everton
Norwich 2-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool 2-1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## IanMcC (Dec 31, 2019)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-0 the Villa 
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Watford 0-1 Wolves 
Man City 4-0 Everton 
Norwich 0-0 Palace 
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth 
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd 
Liverpool 3-1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 31, 2019)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*

Brighton 1 - 2 Chelsea
Burnley 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0 - 2 Leicester
Southampton 1 - 2 Spurs
Watford 1 - 1 Wolves
Man City 3 - 1 Everton
Norwich 0 - 2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2 - 1 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1 - 2 Man Utd

*Thursday 2 January 2020*

Liverpool 3 - 1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 31, 2019)

[]*Wednesday 1 January 2020*

Brighton *1-2* Chelsea
Burnley *2-0* Aston Villa
Newcastle *1-2 *Leicester
Southampton *2-2 *Spurs
Watford *1-1* Wolves
Man City *3-1 *Everton
Norwich *2-1* Crystal Palace
West Ham *1-1 *Bournemouth
Arsenal *1-1* Man Utd

*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool *2-0* Sheffield Utd


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 31, 2019)

*Week 21 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea 
Burnley 1-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Wolves
Man City 2-1 Everton
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd
*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool 2-1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2020)

*Wednesday 1 January 2020*
Brighton *1-1* Chelsea
Burnley *1-0* Aston Villa
Newcastle *1-3* Leicester
Southampton *2-1* Spurs
Watford *2-1 *Wolves
Man City *1-1* Everton
Norwich *2-1*Crystal Palace
West Ham *2-1* Bournemouth
Arsenal *2-0 *Man Utd

*Thursday 2 January 2020*
Liverpool _*1-0*_ Sheffield Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 2, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Simon do they take your first or second set of predictions?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it has to be the second, no idea I'd already done them tbh. Not that there's much difference


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I guess it has to be the second, no idea I'd already done them tbh. Not that there's much difference
		
Click to expand...

If someone posts twice I take the second post as their predictions, under the assumption that they changed their mind on some. Considering you didn't know you'd done it twice, it's funny that you did the same score for like seven of them, haha.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2020)

Not much movement position-wise but Stuart is making great strides on the leaders with his third double figure score in a row.

*Week 21 Standings*

*

*

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd - West Ham
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace - Arsenal
Chelsea - Burnley
Everton - Brighton
Leicester - Southampton
Man Utd - Norwich
Wolves - Newcastle
Spurs - Liverpool
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth - Watford
Aston Villa - Man City


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Week 22 Fixtures

Friday 10th January
Sheff Utd - West Ham 2-1
Saturday 11th January
C.Palace - Arsenal 1-2
Chelsea - Burnley3-0
Everton - Brighton2-0
Leicester - Southampton2-1
Man Utd - Norwich2-1
Wolves - Newcastle3-1
Spurs - Liverpool1-3
Sunday 12th January
Bournemouth - Watford1-2
Aston Villa - Man City1-3


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If someone posts twice I take the second post as their predictions, under the assumption that they changed their mind on some. Considering you didn't know you'd done it twice, it's funny that you did the same score for like seven of them, haha.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I'd have got 4 points whichever predictions where used but hey ho


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2020)

Week 22 Fixtures

Friday 10th January
Sheff Utd 2 - 2 West Ham
Saturday 11th January
C.Palace 1 - 3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Everton 1 -  1Brighton
Leicester 3 - 1 Southampton
Man Utd 2 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 1 Newcastle
Spurs 1 -  3 Liverpool
Sunday 12th January
Bournemouth 1 - 3 Watford
Aston Villa 0 -  3 Man City


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not much movement position-wise but Stuart is making great strides on the leaders with his third double figure score in a row.

*Week 21 Standings*

*
View attachment 28872
*

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd - West Ham 2-1
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace - Arsenal  1-2
Chelsea - Burnley  3-1
Everton - Brighton  2-1
Leicester - Southampton  2-0
Man Utd - Norwich 3-1
Wolves - Newcastle  2-0
Spurs - Liverpool  0-2
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth - Watford  0-2
Aston Villa - Man City  1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 4, 2020)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd - West Ham 2-0
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace - Arsenal 1-1
Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Everton - Brighton 1-0
Leicester - Southampton 3-1
Man Utd - Norwich 2-1
Wolves - Newcastle 2-0
Spurs - Liverpool 1-3
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth - Watford 2-0
Aston Villa - Man City 0-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd - West Ham 2-0
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace - Arsenal 1-1
Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Everton - Brighton 1-0
Leicester - Southampton 2-0
Man Utd - Norwich 2-0
Wolves - Newcastle 2-0
Spurs - Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth - Watford 1-1
Aston Villa - Man City 0-3


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 4, 2020)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd 2 - 1 West Ham
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace 1 - 2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Everton 1 -1 Brighton
Leicester 2 - 0 Southampton
Man Utd 2 - 0 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 0 Newcastle
Spurs 1 - 3 Liverpool
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Watford
Aston Villa 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 5, 2020)

Sheff Utd - West Ham 1-2

C.Palace - Arsenal 1-2
Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Everton - Brighton 1-1
Leicester - Southampton 2-2
Man Utd - Norwich 3-1
Wolves - Newcastle 2-1
Spurs - Liverpool 0-2

Bournemouth - Watford 0-2
Aston Villa - Man City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2020)

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd 2-1 West Ham
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 0-3 Liverpool
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 9, 2020)

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd 2 - 0 West Ham

*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace 2 - 2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Everton 2 - 1 Brighton
Leicester 2 - 1 Southampton
Man Utd 1 - 1 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 0 Newcastle
Spurs 0 - 2 Liverpool

*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Watford
Aston Villa 0 - 4 Man City


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2020)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd - West Ham 2-1
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace - Arsenal 0-1
Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Everton - Brighton 1-1
Leicester - Southampton 1-0
Man Utd - Norwich 2-1
Wolves - Newcastle 1-1
Spurs - Liverpool 1-2
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth - Watford 0-2
Aston Villa - Man City 0-3


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2020)

*Friday 10th January*

Sheff Utd 0-0 West Ham

*Saturday 11th January*

C.Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-2 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Norwich
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 0-3 Liverpool

*Sunday 12th January*

Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City


----------



## sam85 (Jan 10, 2020)

Week 22 Fixtures

Friday 10th January
Sheff Utd 1 - 2 West Ham
Saturday 11th January
C.Palace 0 - 2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Everton 3 - 1Brighton
Leicester 4 - 1 Southampton
Man Utd 3 - 0 Norwich
Wolves 2 - 0 Newcastle
Spurs 1 - 3 Liverpool
Sunday 12th January
Bournemouth 2 - 2 Watford
Aston Villa 0 - 3 Man City


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 10, 2020)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd 1-2 West Ham
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace 0-2 Arsenal 
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Wolves 3-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-3 Liverpool
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 10, 2020)

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd *2-1 *West Ham

*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace *1-1* Arsenal
Chelsea* 2-1* Burnley
Everton *1-1* Brighton
Leicester *3-1* Southampton
Man Utd  *2-0* Norwich
Wolves *3-1 *Newcastle
Spurs *0-2* Liverpool

*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth* 0-2 *Watford
Aston Villa *1-3* Man City


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

I understand that London is home to five teams in the Premier League: Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Crystal Palace and West Ham United. 

That's a lot of major league teams for one city to support, even a very large one like London.  Are they all on television at once?  Are their fans hostile to one another?

From 1901 to 1952, we had two major league baseball teams in much smaller Boston.  One of them moved to Milwaukee in 1953 and then again to Atlanta in 1966.

Now we just have the Red Sox who, of course, humiliated themselves in London last summer.


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 10, 2020)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Friday 10th January*
Sheff Utd 2-1 West Ham
*Saturday 11th January*
C.Palace 0-2 Arsenal 
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Everton 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 4-0 Southampton
Man Utd 0-0 Norwich
Wolves 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 0-2 Liverpool
*Sunday 12th January*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2020)

Stuart continues his good form as he approaches the top of the table! Good week for Homer and he's back in the Champion's League places.




Seems to be a lot of games coming up so I'd better put the next two up.

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd
Brighton - Aston Villa
Manchester City - Crystal Palace
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth
Southampton - Wolves
West Ham - Everton
Newcastle - Chelsea
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester 
Liverpool - Manchester Utd

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton
Crystal Palace - Southampton
Everton - Newcastle 
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City
Chelsea - Arsenal
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham
Tottenham - Norwich 
Manchester Utd - Burnley
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham 2-1
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd1-1
Brighton - Aston Villa2-0
Manchester City - Crystal Palace3-1
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth1-1
Southampton - Wolves2-1
West Ham - Everton1-2
Newcastle - Chelsea1-3
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester1-2
Liverpool - Manchester Utd3-0

Week 24

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford0-2
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton1-2
Crystal Palace - Southampton1-1
Everton - Newcastle2-1
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City1-3
Chelsea - Arsenal2-1
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham2-1
Tottenham - Norwich3-0
Manchester Utd - Burnley3-1
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 14, 2020)

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham  1-1
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd  2-1
Brighton - Aston Villa  1-0
Manchester City - Crystal Palace  3-0
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth  2-1
Southampton - Wolves  2-2
West Ham - Everton  1-2
Newcastle - Chelsea  1-3
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester  0-2
Liverpool - Manchester Utd  3-1

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford 1-1
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton  1-2
Crystal Palace - Southampton 1-1
Everton - Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City  1-2
Chelsea - Arsenal  2-1
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham  2-0
Tottenham - Norwich  3-0
Manchester Utd - Burnley  3-0
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool  0-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham 2-2
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd 1-1
Brighton - Aston Villa 2-0
Manchester City - Crystal Palace 3-0
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth 2-1
Southampton - Wolves 1-1
West Ham - Everton 1-3
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-3

SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester 0-2
Liverpool - Manchester Utd 4-1

Week 24

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford 0-2
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton 1-3
Crystal Palace - Southampton 1-2
Everton - Newcastle 2-1
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City 1-2
Chelsea - Arsenal 2-1

WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham 3-1
Tottenham - Norwich 3-0
Manchester Utd - Burnley 2-1

THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2020)

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 2-1 Aston Villa
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-2 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Manchester Utd

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 2-1 Burnley
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 0-1 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 3-0 Aston Villa
Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Liverpool 1-4 Manchester Utd

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 2-3 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 0-3 Manchester City
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 4-0 West Ham
Tottenham 5-0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 3-1 Burnley
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 15, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham 2-1
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd 2-1
Brighton - Aston Villa 1-0
Manchester City - Crystal Palace 3-0
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth 1-0
Southampton - Wolves 2-0
West Ham - Everton 0-2
Newcastle - Chelsea 1-2
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester 1-2
Liverpool - Manchester Utd 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 15, 2020)

Week 24

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa  Watford 1-2
AFC Bournemouth Brighton 0-3
Crystal Palace Southampton 0-2
Everton Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd Manchester City 1-3
Chelsea Arsenal 1-1
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester  West Ham 1-1
Tottenham Norwich 2-0
Manchester Utd Burnley 3-0
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 16, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford 1 - 1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Manchester City 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 1 Wolves
West Ham 1 - 1 Everton
Newcastle 1 - 2 Chelsea
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley 0 - 2 Leicester 
Liverpool 2 - 0 Manchester Utd

Week 24

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 0 - 0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Southampton
Everton 1 - 0 Newcastle 
Sheffield Utd 1 -3 Manchester City
Chelsea 1 - 1 Arsenal
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 2 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Norwich 
Manchester Utd 2 - 0 Burnley
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford 1 - 2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Manchester City 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1 - 2 Wolves
West Ham 2 - 0 Everton
Newcastle 1 - 2 Chelsea

SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley 0 - 2 Leicester
Liverpool 3 - 0 Manchester Utd

Week 24

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 1 - 1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2 - 0 Southampton
Everton 1 - 0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 0 -2 Manchester City
Chelsea 2 - 1 Arsenal

WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 2 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 2 - 0 Burnley

THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 16, 2020)

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea

SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester Utd


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2020)

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham 2-1
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd 2-0
Brighton - Aston Villa 1-1
Manchester City - Crystal Palace 4-1
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth 1-1
Southampton - Wolves 1-1
West Ham - Everton 1-1
Newcastle - Chelsea 0-2
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester 2-1
Liverpool - Manchester Utd 2-0

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford 1-3
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton 2-1
Crystal Palace - Southampton 1-0
Everton - Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City 1-2
Chelsea - Arsenal 1-1
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham 2-1
Tottenham - Norwich 3-0
Manchester Utd - Burnley 3-1
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2020)

*Week 23
*
SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
 Watford 1 - 2 Tottenham
 Arsenal 1 - 1 Sheffield Utd
 Brighton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
 Manchester City 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
 Norwich 1 - 1 AFC Bournemouth
 Southampton 1 - 0 Wolves
 West Ham 0 - 1 Everton
 Newcastle 1 - 2 Chelsea

SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
 Burnley 0 - 2 Leicester 
 Liverpool 2 - 0 Manchester Utd


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 17, 2020)

*Week 23*

SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY
Watford - Tottenham 2-2
Arsenal - Sheffield Utd 1-1
Brighton - Aston Villa 0-0
Manchester City - Crystal Palace 3-1
Norwich - AFC Bournemouth 1-2
Southampton - Wolves 2-2
West Ham - Everton 1-1
Newcastle - Chelsea 1-2
SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY
Burnley - Leicester 0-2
Liverpool - Manchester Utd 3-0

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa - Watford 1-1
AFC Bournemouth - Brighton 2-1
Crystal Palace - Southampton 2-0
Everton - Newcastle 2-1
Sheffield Utd - Manchester City 1-2
Chelsea - Arsenal 3-1
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester - West Ham 2-0
Tottenham - Norwich 3-0
Manchester Utd - Burnley 3-1
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves - Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2020)

*Week 23*

*SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY*

Watford* 2-1* Tottenham
Arsenal* 2-1*  Sheffield Utd
Brighton *1-1* Aston Villa
Manchester City* 4-1* Crystal Palace
Norwich *2-0 *AFC Bournemouth
Southampton *2-1 *Wolves
West Ham *1-0* Everton
Newcastle* 1-3 *Chelsea

*SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY *

Burnley* 1-3* Leicester
Liverpool *3-0 *Manchester Utd


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2020)

[]*Week 23*

*SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY*

Watford* 1-1* Tottenham
Arsenal* 2-1* Sheffield Utd
Brighton *2-0* Aston Villa
Manchester City* 3-0* Crystal Palace
Norwich *2-1*AFC Bournemouth
Southampton *2-1 *Wolves
West Ham *1-0* Everton
Newcastle* 1-3 *Chelsea

*SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY *

Burnley* 1-2* Leicester
Liverpool *2-1*Manchester Utd


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 18, 2020)

*Week 23*

*SATURDAY 18TH JANUARY*

Watford* 1-1* Tottenham
Arsenal* 2-1* Sheffield Utd
Brighton 2*-1* Aston Villa
Manchester City* 4-0* Crystal Palace
Norwich 0_*0 *AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 3_0 Wolves
West Ham 2_0 Everton
Newcastle* 1-2 *Chelsea

*SUNDAY 19TH JANUARY *

Burnley* 0-3* Leicester
Liverpool *3-0 *Manchester Utd


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2020)

This week could be the lowest scoring week ever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			This week could be the lowest scoring week ever.
		
Click to expand...

Only one FT result with no goals in it🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Only one FT result with no goals in it🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

WTF has that got to do with this “prediction league”??

Take your sarcastic posts elsewhere and have a day off from being a two hat.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			WTF has that got to do with this “prediction league”??

Take your sarcastic posts elsewhere and have a day off from being a two hat.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			This week could be the lowest scoring week ever.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me. 8 points so far so just need Leicester and Liverpool to win to hit double figures (fingers crossed).


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not for me. 8 points so far so just need Leicester and Liverpool to win to hit double figures (fingers crossed).
		
Click to expand...

You're well ahead, other than you everyone else had 3-4pts iirc from yesterdays predictions.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2020)

*Week 23*



Astonishing debut week for Swango who clocks zero points.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 23*
View attachment 28988


Astonishing debut week for Swango who clocks zero points. 

Click to expand...

He deserves  a prize for that


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2020)

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 1 - 1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Southampton
Everton 2 - 1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 0 - 3 Manchester City
Chelsea 1 - 1 Arsenal

WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 2 - 1 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 1 - 1 Burnley

THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 0 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 1 - 1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Southampton
Everton 2 - 1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Manchester City
Chelsea 1 - 1 Arsenal

WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 2 - 1 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 2 - 0 Burnley

THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 0 - 1 Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Astonishing debut week for Swango who clocks zero points. 

Click to expand...

I have a prodigy!


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 20, 2020)

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 1-2 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 0-1  Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1  Southampton
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-2  Manchester City
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 1-0  West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 2-1  Burnley
THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 20, 2020)

*Week 24*

TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY
Aston Villa 0 - 0 Watford
AFC Bournemouth 0 - 1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2 - 2 Southampton
Everton 0 - 0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Manchester City
Chelsea 1 - 1 Arsenal

WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY
Leicester 2 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 1 - 2 Burnley

THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY
Wolves 0 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 21, 2020)

*Week 24*

*TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY*

Aston Villa  *1-2* Watford
AFC Bournemouth* 1-1* Brighton
Crystal Palace* 1-2* Southampton
Everton *2-0* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *1-3* Manchester City
Chelsea* 2-1* Arsenal

*WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY*

Leicester* 3-1* West Ham
Tottenham *2-1* Norwich
Manchester Utd *2-0 *Burnley

*THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY*

Wolves *0-1* Liverpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 21, 2020)

[]*Week 24*

*TUESDAY 21ST JANUARY*

Aston Villa *1-1* Watford
AFC Bournemouth* 0-1* Brighton
Crystal Palace* 2-2* Southampton
Everton *2-1* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *1-1* Manchester City
Chelsea* 2-1* Arsenal

*WEDNESDAY 22ND JANUARY*

Leicester* 2-1* West Ham
Tottenham *2-1* Norwich
Manchester Utd *2-0 *Burnley


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 21, 2020)

*THURSDAY 23RD JANUARY*

Wolves *2-1* Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2020)

Not exactly the best week all round chaps.




*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham - Liverpool    

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester - Chelsea    
Bournemouth - Aston Villa    
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United    
Liverpool - Southampton    
Newcastle - Norwich
Watford - Everton    
West Ham - Brighton     
Man United - Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley - Arsenal
Tottenham - Man City


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 25, 2020)

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham 0 - 5 Liverpool

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester 2 - 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1 -  2 Sheffield United
Liverpool 3 - 1 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 2 - 2 Everton
West Ham 2 - 1 Brighton
Man United 1 - 1 Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley 2 - 2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 25, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham - Liverpool 0-3

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester - Chelsea 2-0
Bournemouth - Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United 1-1
Liverpool - Southampton 3-1
Newcastle - Norwich 2-1
Watford - Everton 1-1
West Ham - Brighton 1-0
Man United - Wolves 1-2

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley - Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham - Man City 1-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

Week 25 Fixtures

Wednesday 29th January
West Ham - Liverpool  0-3

Saturday 1st February
Leicester - Chelsea  2-1
Bournemouth - Aston Villa  1-2
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United  1-1
Liverpool - Southampton  2-1
Newcastle - Norwich2-0
Watford - Everton  2-1
West Ham - Brighton  1-1
Man United - Wolves1-3

Sunday 2nd February
Burnley - Arsenal1-2
Tottenham - Man City1-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 25, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham - Liverpool  0-2   

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester - Chelsea  1-1  
Bournemouth - Aston Villa  2-1 
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United  1-1  
Liverpool - Southampton  2-0  
Newcastle - Norwich  2-1
Watford - Everton  2-2  
West Ham - Brighton 1-0    
Man United - Wolves  1-2

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley - Arsenal  2-1
Tottenham - Man City  1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 26, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham 0 - 2 Liverpool   

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester 1 - 1 Chelsea   
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Aston Villa   
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Sheffield United   
Liverpool 2 - 0 Southampton   
Newcastle 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 1 - 1 Everton   
West Ham 2 - 0 Brighton    
Man United 1 - 1 Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley 1 - 1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2020)

Week 25 Fixtures

Wednesday 29th January
West Ham - Liverpool  0-2   

]Saturday 1st February
Leicester - Chelsea  2-1
Bournemouth - Aston Villa  1--1
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United  1-1  
Liverpool - Southampton  2-0  
Newcastle - Norwich  2-1
Watford - Everton  2-2  
West Ham - Brighton 0-3
Man United - Wolves  2-0

Sunday 2nd February
Burnley - Arsenal  0-2
Tottenham - Man City  2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham 0 - 2 Liverpool

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester 1 - 1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Sheffield United
Liverpool 3 - 0 Southampton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Norwich
Watford 1 - 1 Everton
West Ham 2 - 0 Brighton
Man United 1 - 2 Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley 1 - 1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2020)

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham 0-3 Liverpool

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea
Bournemouth 2-2 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sheffield United
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Watford 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Man United 1-2 Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-3 Man City


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 29, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool    

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea    
Bournemouth 0-1 Aston Villa    
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sheffield United    
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton    
Newcastle 0-1 Norwich
Watford 1-2 Everton    
West Ham 1-0 Brighton     
Man United 2-1 Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 29, 2020)

*Wednesday 29th January*

West Ham *0-3* Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2020)

*Wednesday 29th January*

West Ham *0-2* Liverpool


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2020)

Week 25 Fixtures

Wednesday 29th January
West Ham 0 - 3 Liverpool  

Saturday 1st February
Leicester 1 - 1 Chelsea  
Bournemouth 1 - 0 Aston Villa  
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Sheffield United  
Liverpool 2 - 0 Southampton  
Newcastle 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 1 - 2 Everton  
West Ham 0 - 0 Brighton  
Man United 0 - 2 Wolves

Sunday 2nd February
Burnley 0 - 2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Week 25 Fixtures

Wednesday 29th January
West Ham 0 - 3 Liverpool 

Saturday 1st February
Leicester 1 - 1 Chelsea 
Bournemouth 1 - 0 Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Sheffield United 
Liverpool 2 - 0 Southampton 
Newcastle 2 - 1 Norwich
Watford 1 - 2 Everton 
West Ham 0 - 0 Brighton 
Man United 0 - 2 Wolves

Sunday 2nd February
Burnley 0 - 2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know your West Ham Liverpool prediction was too late to count I'm afraid - posted only 33 minutes before kick-off so teams had been announced.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just to let you know your West Ham Liverpool prediction was too late to count I'm afraid - posted only 33 minutes before kick-off so teams had been announced.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thought so, wasn't sure so I had a go.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 1, 2020)

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester *2-1 *Chelsea    
Bournemouth *1-2* Aston Villa    
Crystal Palace *0-2* Sheffield United    
Liverpool *2-0* Southampton    
Newcastle* 3-1 *Norwich
Watford *1-1 *Everton    
West Ham *1-2* Brighton     
Man United* 0-1* Wolves

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley* 2-2* Arsenal
Tottenham *0-1 *Man City


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*Wednesday 29th January*

West Ham *0-2* Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

*Saturday 1st February*

Leicester *2-2* Chelsea  
Bournemouth *1-2 *Aston Villa  
Crystal Palace* 2-1* Sheffield United  
Liverpool *3-0* Southampton  
Newcastle* 1-1* Norwich
Watford* 2-0* Everton  
West Ham *1-1* Brighton  
Man United* 1-2* Wolves


*Sunday 2nd February *

Burnley* 1-2* Arsenal
Tottenham *1-3 *Man City


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 1, 2020)

*Saturday 1st February*

Leicester *2-1* Chelsea 
Bournemouth *1-0 *Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace* 0-1* Sheffield United 
Liverpool *3-0* Southampton 
Newcastle* 3-0* Norwich
Watford* 0-2* Everton 
West Ham 0*-0* Brighton 
Man United* 1-0* Wolves


*Sunday 2nd February *

Burnley* 1-2* Arsenal
Tottenham 0*-3 *Man City


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2020)

*Week 25 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 29th January*
West Ham - Liverpool   

*Saturday 1st February*
Leicester - Chelsea   1-1
Bournemouth - Aston Villa 1-1  
Crystal Palace - Sheffield United  1-2 
Liverpool - Southampton   3-2
Newcastle - Norwich 2-0
Watford - Everton   2-0
West Ham - Brighton  0-1  
Man United - Wolves 1-2

*Sunday 2nd February*
Burnley - Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham - Man City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll tell you what, unlike the real Premier League we've got a proper title race here.

*Week 25 Standings*





Ok, bit of a weird one with teams all having winter breaks at different times, but I've just done it the same as Fantasy League has done and called it all one gameweek, spread over two actual weeks, so it's still 10 games. 


*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace
Brighton 17:30 Watford
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth
Man City 16:30 West Ham
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2020)

Week 26 Fixtures

Saturday 8 February 2020
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-2
Sunday 9 February 2020
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 16:30 West Ham 2-1
Friday 14 February 2020
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 1-1
Saturday 15 February 2020
Southampton 12:30 Burnley 2-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-3
Sunday 16 February 2020
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
Monday 17 February 2020
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 4, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford 0-2
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Man City 16:30 West Ham 2-0
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 1-1
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-4
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd 0-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Week 26 Fixtures

Saturday 8 February 2020
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace2-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford1-1
Sunday 9 February 2020
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth2-0
Man City 16:30 West Ham6-0
Friday 14 February 2020
Wolves 20:00 Leicester1-1
Saturday 15 February 2020
Southampton 12:30 Burnley2-0
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool0-4
Sunday 16 February 2020
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle2-1
Monday 17 February 2020
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 4, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace  2-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford  2-1
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth  2-0
Man City 16:30 West Ham  3-1
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 1-1
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley  2-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-3
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle  1-0
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd  2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 4, 2020)

Week 26 Fixtures

Saturday 8 February 2020
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace2-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford2-0
Sunday 9 February 2020
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Man City 16:30 West Ham 4-1
Friday 14 February 2020
Wolves 20:00 Leicester0-1
Saturday 15 February 2020
Southampton 12:30 Burnley2-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool0-4
Sunday 16 February 2020
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle2-2
Monday 17 February 2020
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd2-2


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 5, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-0
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 16:30 West Ham 3-1
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 0-0
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-4
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 1-2
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Man City 16:30 West Ham 4-0
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 1-1
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley 2-0
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 1-5
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2020)

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-2
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Man City 16:30 West Ham 3-1
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 12:30 Burnley 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-4
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 20:00 Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures

Saturday 8 February 2020*
 Everton 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
 Brighton 1 - 1 Watford

*Sunday 9 February 2020*
 Sheffield Utd 2 - 0 Bournemouth
 Man City 4 - 1 West Ham

*Friday 14 February 2020*
 Wolves 1 - 2 Leicester

*Saturday 15 February 2020*
 Southampton 2 - 1 Burnley
 Norwich 0 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 16 February 2020*
 Aston Villa 1 - 2 Spurs
 Arsenal 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Monday 17 February 2020*
 Chelsea 2 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures

Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1 - 1 Watford

*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 2 - 0 Bournemouth
Man City 2 - 1 West Ham

*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 1 - 1 Leicester

*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 1 - 1 Burnley
Norwich 0 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 2 - 0Newcastle

*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 2 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 7, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Brighton 1-1 Watford
*Sunday 9 February 2020*
Sheffield Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 West Ham
*Friday 14 February 2020*
Wolves 1-1 Leicester
*Saturday 15 February 2020*
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
*Sunday 16 February 2020*
Aston Villa 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
*Monday 17 February 2020*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*

Everton *2-1* Crystal Palace
Brighton *1-2* Watford

*Sunday 9 February 2020*

Sheffield Utd *2-0* Bournemouth
Man City *4-0* West Ham

*Friday 14 February 2020*

Wolves *2-1* Leicester

*Saturday 15 February 2020*

Southampton *3-1 *Burnley
Norwich *1-3* Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2020)

*Week 26 Fixtures*

*Saturday 8 February 2020*

Everton* 2-1* Crystal Palace
Brighton *1-2* Watford

*Sunday 9 February 2020*

Sheffield Utd *1-2 *Bournemouth
Man City *3-0* West Ham

*Friday 14 February 2020*

Wolves *2-2* Leicester

*Saturday 15 February 2020*

Southampton *3-1* Burnley
Norwich *0-4 *Liverpool

*Sunday 16 February 2020*

Aston Villa *1-3* Spurs
Arsenal *1-1* Newcastle

*Monday 17 February 2020*

Chelsea *3-1* Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

Please note - the postponed City West Ham game has been scheduled for Wednesday next week so I will keep it as part of this gameweek and everyone's predictions for that game are still valid.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 15, 2020)

*Sunday 16 February 2020*

Aston Villa *0-1* Spurs
Arsenal *2-0 *Newcastle

*Monday 17 February 2020*

Chelsea *2-0* Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

Will calculate the scores after tomorrow's game but here are the next fixtures.

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa
Leicester 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford
Wolves 14:00 Norwich
Arsenal 16:30 Everton
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 18, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs  1-2
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle  2-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa  2-2
Leicester 17:30 Man City  1-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 3-1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich  2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 1-1
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham  4-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 2-2
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 4-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2020)

Week 26 standings - we have our first two players past the 200 point milestone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2020)

Week 27 Fixtures

Saturday 22 February 2020
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle2-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton2-1
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa1-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City1-2
Sunday 23 February 2020
Man Utd 14:00 Watford2-1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton1-3
Monday 24 February 2020
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham4-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2020)

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs  1-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle  1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa  0-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City  1-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford  2-0
Wolves 14:00 Norwich  2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton  3-2
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham  3-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-1

*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 2-1

*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 21, 2020)

Saturday 22 February 2020
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton2-2
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa1-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 23 February 2020
Man Utd 14:00 Watford2-1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton1-1
Monday 24 February 2020
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 2-0


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 21, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 2-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 2-1
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 3-0


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 21, 2020)

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-1
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 2-0
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 4-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 21, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*

Chelsea *1-1* Spurs
Burnley* 2-1* Bournemouth
Crystal Palace *1-1* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *2-0* Brighton
Southampton *2-2* Aston Villa
Leicester *1-2* Man City


*Sunday 23 February 2020*

Man Utd *2-0* Watford
Wolves *2-1* Norwich
Arsenal *2-1* Everton

*Monday 24 February 2020*

Liverpool *3*-*0* West Ham


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 21, 2020)

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 1 - 1
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 2 - 1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 2 - 1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2 - 0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 2 - 1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1 - 2

*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 1 - 1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2 - 0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 2 - 1

*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 3 - 0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 21, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 2-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 1-1
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 2-0


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*
Chelsea 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
*Sunday 23 February 2020*
Man Utd 14:00 Watford 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Arsenal 16:30 Everton 1-1
*Monday 24 February 2020*
Liverpool 20:00 West Ham 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2020)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Saturday 22 February 2020*

Chelsea *2-1* Spurs
Burnley *2-1* Bournemouth
Crystal Palace *1-0* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *2-0 *Brighton
Southampton *2-0* Aston Villa
Leicester *1-1* Man City


*Sunday 23 February 2020*

Man Utd *2-1* Watford
Wolves *2-0 *Norwich
Arsenal *3-1* Everton

*Monday 24 February 2020*

Liverpool *5-0* West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2020)

The lead changes hands!








*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley
West Ham 15:00 Southampton
Watford 17:30 Liverpool

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd
Spurs 14:00 Wolves

Only eight games for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The lead changes hands!








*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley
West Ham 15:00 Southampton
Watford 17:30 Liverpool

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd
Spurs 14:00 Wolves

Only eight games for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

City v Villa Caraboa Cup final sunday.👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 1-2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 25, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 0--2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0-5

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 0-0
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The lead changes hands!








*Only eight games for some reason.*

Click to expand...

Stu c top of the league, stu c Stu c top of the league 😁😁

league cup final this Sunday so, City’s and villa games rearranged.


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 25, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester  0-2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace  1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea  1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley  1-0   
West Ham 15:00 Southampton  2-2
Watford 17:30 Liverpool  0-2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd  2-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves  2-1

Only eight games for some reason.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Week 28 Fixtures

Friday 28 February 2020
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 0-2

Saturday 29 February 2020
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton1-1
Watford 17:30 Liverpool1-2

Sunday 1 March 2020
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Stu c top of the league, stu c Stu c top of the league 😁😁

league cup final this Sunday so, City’s and villa games rearranged.
		
Click to expand...

What going to be more unbearable? Stu_C winning the prediction league or Liverpool winning the PL?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			What going to be more unbearable? Stu_C winning the prediction league or Liverpool winning the PL? 

Click to expand...

The double 😂😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 25, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 1-3

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0-3

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 1-2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-0
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2020)

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 0-2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2020)

First game is tonight chaps, don't forget or you've missed 12.5% of the gameweek.


----------



## Piece (Feb 28, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 0-2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 0-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 1-2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich 20:00 Leicester 1 - 2

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton 12:30 Crystal Palace 1 - 2
Bournemouth 15:00 Chelsea 0 - 2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1 - 1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 1 - 1
Watford 17:30 Liverpool 0 - 2

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton 14:00 Man Utd 1 - 1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2 - 2


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Friday 28 February 2020*
Norwich *1-3* Leicester 

*Saturday 29 February 2020*
Brighton *1-1* Crystal Palace
Bournemouth *2-1* Chelsea 
Newcastle* 2-1 *Burnley 
West Ham *1-3* Southampton 
Watford *1-3* Liverpool 

*Sunday 1 March 2020*
Everton *1-2* Man Utd 
Spurs *1-1* Wolves


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 29, 2020)

*Week 28 Fixtures*

*Saturday 29 February 2020*

Bournemouth *1-2* Chelsea
Newcastle *1-2* Burnley
West Ham *0-1* Southampton
Watford *0-2* Liverpool

*Sunday 1 March 2020*

Everton *2-1* Man Utd
Spurs* 1-1* Wolves


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

Flippin eck how many’s gonna win it this week 4 points.

what odds on a week that both Liverpool and Stu don’t score.😳


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin eck how many’s gonna win it this week 4 points.

what odds on a week that both Liverpool and Stu don’t score.😳
		
Click to expand...

Indeed... even allowing for us being two games short of a full week, it was not exactly a high-scoring classic.




Surprisingly still plenty of movement in the league table though! Obviously the pressure of going top went to Stuart's head and he bottled it.


*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle
Wolves 15:00 Brighton
Burnley 17:30 Spurs

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton
Man Utd 16:30 Man City

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2020)

Week 29

Saturday 7 March 2020
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 4-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle1-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton2-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs1-1

Sunday 8 March 2020
Chelsea 14:00 Everton2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City1-2

Monday 9 March 2020
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa2-1


----------



## IanMcC (Mar 2, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 1-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-1

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-0 (beware the wrath of the champs)
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 1-2

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 3, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 0-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-1
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 0-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 1-0

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-3

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 4, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-1
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-2
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 1-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-5

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Man City v Arsenal 2-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 4, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 4-0 
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 0-0

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 0-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 3-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 0-0

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-1

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry guys, there's been an extra game scheduled so I'll have to tap that on the end of this gameweek:

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*
Man City 19:30 Arsenal


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 4-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 0-0

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 0-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 3-2 

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*
Man City 19:30 Arsenal 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 3-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 2-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*
Man City 19:30 Arsenal 3-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 6, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth  2-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford  1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle  2-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 2-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton  1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City  1-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston VillA  2-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool *2-0* Bournemouth
Arsenal *1-0* West Ham
Crystal Palace *1-2* Watford
Sheffield Utd *2*-*0* Norwich
Southampton* 2-0* Newcastle
Wolves *2-0* Brighton
Burnley *1-0* Spurs

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea *2-0* Everton
Man Utd* 1-2* Man City

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester *2-2* Aston Villa


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-0 (beware the wrath of the champs)
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 1-2

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 1-2

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to change the Liverpool game to 3-1 now Allison is out 

The extra game is city Vs arsenal 

I'd like to put down 

3-1 to city 

Thanks


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2020)

*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool *3-0 *Bournemouth
Arsenal *1-2 *West Ham
Crystal Palace *1-3* Watford
Sheffield Utd *2-0* Norwich
Southampton *2-1* Newcastle
Wolves *3-0 *Brighton
Burnley *1-2* Spurs

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea *2-2* Everton
Man Utd *1-3* Man City

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester *1-1* Aston Villa


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 6, 2020)

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*
Man City 19:30 Arsenal  2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 7, 2020)

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool 12:30 Bournemouth 3-0
Arsenal 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Burnley 17:30 Spurs 0-1

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea 14:00 Everton 2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Man City 0-3

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester 20:00 Aston Villa 3-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*Week 29*

*Saturday 7 March 2020*
Liverpool *3-0 *Bournemouth
Arsenal *1-2 *West Ham
Crystal Palace *1-3* Watford
Sheffield Utd *2-0* Norwich
Southampton *2-1* Newcastle
Wolves *3-0 *Brighton
Burnley *1-2* Spurs

*Sunday 8 March 2020*
Chelsea *2-2* Everton
Man Utd *1-3* Man City

*Monday 9 March 2020*
Leicester *1-1* Aston Villa
		
Click to expand...

Hope your right there stu

Got my tickets for this afternoon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2020)

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*
Man City v Arsenal 2-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2020)

*Wednesday 11 March 2020*

Man City *3-1* Arsenal


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

City 2 arsenal 1


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 10, 2020)

City 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2020)

So apparently City v Arsenal is postponed now anyway. 

I can't update the league til tomorrow but here are the next fixtures:

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal
Man City 15:00 Burnley
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Norwich 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So apparently City v Arsenal is postponed now anyway.

I can't update the league til tomorrow but here are the next fixtures:

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal
Man City 15:00 Burnley
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Norwich 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Are we predicting score or if the game will be postponed, behind closed doors or unaffected


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 11, 2020)

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester  1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace  1-1
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal  0-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley  2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd  1-2
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 0-2

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd  0-1

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester  1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace  1-1
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal  1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley  3-1
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd  1-2
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 0-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd  0-1

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2020)

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-2

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2020)

*Week 29 Standings*




Homer is up to 2nd, it really is the end of days.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 12, 2020)

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-4

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 29 Standings*

View attachment 29355


Homer is up to 2nd, it really is the end of days.
		
Click to expand...

Dw he didn't predict the season will be suspended soon so he won't get the secret bonus points


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2020)

*Week 30*

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 0-3
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 2-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 0-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-2

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2020)

If I put postponed at the side of all games for this weekend do I get Max points if there not played. 🧐🤗


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2020)

If they actually happen...

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-1

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 13, 2020)

As all games are now PP till April when will the league finish ,if it ever will.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2020)

Seems most professional sport is off. Could cause some awkward moments when trying to make small talk with strangers if you can't talk about how your team is doing.  But on the plus side, should hear less on the radio from Robbie Savage.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2020)

Bah, we knew it was coming I guess. As for this thread - when the fixtures are rescheduled I will put them up again and we can re-predict them. But if anyone misses the second go I will check back for whether they did those fixtures the first time around and use those scores.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2020)

In case I miss the second dibs

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 1-1
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 0-2

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-1

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			As all games are now PP till April when will the league finish ,if it ever will.
		
Click to expand...

Boom Max points for Tash this weekend. 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Are we predicting score or if the game will be postponed, behind closed doors or unaffected
		
Click to expand...

Can I have some bonus points 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok I've just been looking at the fixture list and it's pretty much football every day from the 17th, so it's hard to separate them into weeks now.. but I'll give it a go. Feel free to redo the fixtures you already predicted above (let's face it, a lot has changed) but if I don't hear from you in time, I will take the predictions you've done previously. And don't feel like you have to do them all immediately, I'm just putting them all up so you can do them whenever. 

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm)
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm)

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm)
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm)
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm)

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm)

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm)
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich vs Everton (6pm)
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm)
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm)
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm)
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm)

*Week 32*
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm)
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm)

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm)

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm)
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm)

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm)
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm)


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 5, 2020)

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 0-1
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 3-0

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 1-1
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 0-2

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm) 1-2
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 2-3
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 0-4
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm) 1-0

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm) 1-2
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm) 0-2
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm) 2-2

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm) 2-0

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm) 1-0
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm) 3-1

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm) 1-0
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm) 0-0
Norwich vs Everton (6pm) 0-2
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm) 1-0

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm) 0-1
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm) 2-0
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm) 3-3
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm) 4-0

*Week 32*
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm) 1-2
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm) 2-0

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm) 1-0

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm) 0-3
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm) 1-2

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm) 0-0
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 1-0
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 0-2

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 5-0
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm) 4-3


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 5, 2020)

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa 1 vs 2 Sheffield United 
Man City 2 vs 1 Arsenal

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich 0 vs 1 Southampton
Tottenham 2 vs 1 Manchester United

_Sat 20th June_
Watford 1 vs 1 Leicester 
Brighton 0 vs 2 Arsenal 
West Ham 0 vs 2 Wolves 
Bournemouth 1 vs 1 Crystal Palace

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle 0 vs 1 Sheffield United
Aston Villa 1 vs 2 Chelsea 
Everton 1 vs 2 Liverpool 

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City 3 vs 0 Burnley


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2020)

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 1-1
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 3-1

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 0-0
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 1-1

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm) 1-2
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 0-2
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 0-2
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm) 0-0

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm) 1-1
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm) 0-2
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm) 1-2

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm) 3-0

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm) 1-2
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm) 2-0

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm) 2-1
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm) 1-1
Norwich vs Everton (6pm) 0-1
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm) 3-0

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm) 0-0
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm) 3-1
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm) 2-2
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm) 2-0

*Week 32*
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm) 1-1
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm) 1-0

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm) 2-0

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm) 0-2
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm) 1-1

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm) 0-0
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 1-2
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 0-2

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 3-0
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm) 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2020)

Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 1-2
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 3-1

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 1-2
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 1-1

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm)1-1
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 0-2
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 1-1
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm)1-2

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm)1-2
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm)0-3
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm)1-2

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm)3-0

Week 31
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm)1-2
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm)2-1

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm)1-1
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm)2-1
Norwich vs Everton (6pm)1-2
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm)2-0

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm) 1-2
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm)2-0
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm)1-1
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm) 2-0

Week 32
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm)1-3
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm)2-1

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm)2-1

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm)1-2
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm)2-1

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm)1-1
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 2-1
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 1-2

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 2-1
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm)1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Jun 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ok I've just been looking at the fixture list and it's pretty much football every day from the 17th, so it's hard to separate them into weeks now.. but I'll give it a go. Feel free to redo the fixtures you already predicted above (let's face it, a lot has changed) but if I don't hear from you in time, I will take the predictions you've done previously. And don't feel like you have to do them all immediately, I'm just putting them all up so you can do them whenever. 

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 1-1
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm)  2-1

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm)  0-2
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm)  2-1

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm)  1-3
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 0-2
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 1-1
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm) 0-2

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm)  1-1
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm) 0-4
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm)  1-1

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm) 2-0

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm) 1-2
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm) 2-1

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm) 3-2
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm) 1-1
Norwich vs Everton (6pm) 0-2
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm) 3-1

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm) 2-0
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm) 2-0
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm) 2-2
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm) 3-1

*Week 32*
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm) 0-2
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm) 0-2

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm) 2-1

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm) 0-2
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm) 1-1

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm) 1-1
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 2-1
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 1-3

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 3-0
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm) 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Can I simply remind everyone I was the highest point scorer in the week before lockdown and now strategically poised in 2nd and ready for title shot

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 2-1
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 2-0

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 1-1
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 1-1

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm) 0-2
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 0-2
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 1-1
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm) 1-0

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm) 1-0
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm) 0-2
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm) 1-2

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm) 3-0

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm) 0-2
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm) 2-1

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm) 3-0
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm) 1-0
Norwich vs Everton (6pm) 2-0
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm) 2-0

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm) 2-0
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm) 2-1
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm) 1-2
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm) 2-0

*Week 32*
_Sun 28th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12pm) 1-2
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm) 1-0

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm) 2-0

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (6pm) 0-2
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm) 2-1

_Weds 1st July_
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm) 1-1
Everton vs Leicester (6pm) 2-0
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm) 1-2

_Thurs 2nd July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm) 2-0
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm) 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can I simply remind everyone I was the highest point scorer in the week before lockdown and now strategically poised in 2nd and ready for title shot
		
Click to expand...

No you can't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			No you can't.
		
Click to expand...

Will the forum cope should miracles happen and I top the league?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will the forum cope should miracles happen and I top the league?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be deleting the thread before that happens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be deleting the thread before that happens. 

Click to expand...

Spoilsport - fear not I've got an epic fail coming. No idea how teams will play and form is out of the window


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 29 Standings*

View attachment 29355


Homer is up to 2nd, it really is the end of days.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry if he wins it there'll be a * against it. Tainted.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If they actually happen...

*Saturday 14 March 2020*
Watford 12:30 Leicester 1-2
Bournemouth 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2 *2-1*
Brighton 15:00 Arsenal 1-1 *0-2*
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0 *3-0*
Newcastle 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-3

*Sunday 15 March 2020*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-1

*Monday 16 March 2020*
Everton 20:00 Liverpool 0-2
		
Click to expand...

Just changing a couple of mine as above for Week 30. 
+
Villa 0-2 Sheff Utd
City 3-0 Arsenal


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

*Week 30*

_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa *0-1* Sheffield United (6pm)
Man City *2-1* Arsenal (8pm)

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich *1-1* Southampton (6pm)
Tottenham *2-1* Manchester United (8pm)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 11, 2020)

Week 30
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm) 0-1
Man City vs Arsenal (8pm) 2-1

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm) 0-1
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8pm) 2-3

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm) 1-3
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm) 1-0
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm) 1-1
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm) 1-2

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm) 2-2
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.30pm) 1-3
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm) 1-2

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm) 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't forget it's back in action tonight! @Stuart_C @Piece @IanMcC @Bazzatron 
& @pauljames87 I have 11/12 games predicted by you from before lockdown but Villa v Sheffield is missing since that wasn't a fixture before.


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 17, 2020)

Round 30
Day        Date      Time      Fixture  Prediction
Weds    17-Jun   18:00    Aston Villa 0v0 Sheff Utd             
Weds    17-Jun   20:15    Man City 2v0 Arsenal    
Fri           19-Jun   18:00    Norwich 0v0 Southampton         
Fri           19-Jun   20:15    Tottenham 0v2 Man Utd              
Sat          20-Jun   12:30    Watford 0v2 Leicester   
Sat          20-Jun   15:00    Brighton 0v1 Arsenal     
Sat          20-Jun   17:30    West Ham 2v0 Wolves  
Sat          20-Jun   19:45    Bournemouth 2v0 Crystal Palace              
Sun        21-Jun   14:00    Newcastle 1v1 Sheffield United
Sun        21-Jun   16:15    Aston Villa 0v3 Chelsea
Sun        21-Jun   19:00    Everton 0v3 Liverpool (Venue TBC)         
Mon      22-Jun   20:00    Man City 4v0 Burnley    


Round 31



Round 31
Day        Date      Time      Fixture  Prediction
Tues      23-Jun   18:00     Leicester 3v0 Brighton  
Tues      23-Jun   20:15     Tottenham 2v2 West Ham           
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Man Utd 4v0 Sheff Utd 
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Newcastle 0v0 Aston Villa            
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Norwich  0v1 Everton    
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Wolves 1v1 Bournemouth          
Weds    24-Jun   20:15     Liverpool 5v0 Crystal Palace        
Thurs     25-Jun   18:00     Burnley 0v0 Watford       
Thurs     25-Jun   18:00     Southampton 0v1 Arsenal           
Thurs     25-Jun   20:15     Chelsea 2v1 Man City    

Round 32


Round 32
Day        Date      Time      Fixture  Prediction
Sat          27-Jun   12:30     Aston Villa 0v0 Wolves 
Sun        28-Jun   16:30     Watford 0v0 Southampton         
Mon      29-Jun   20:00     Crystal Palace 0v0 Burnley          
Tues      30-Jun   20:15     Brighton 0v2 Man Utd   
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Arsenal 3v0 Norwich      
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Bournemouth 0v0 Newcastle    
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Everton 1v2 Leicester    
Weds    01-Jul    20:15     West Ham 1v1 Chelsea 
Thurs     02-Jul    18:00     Sheff Utd 1v1 Tottenham            
Thurs     02-Jul    20:15     Man City 1v1 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ok I've just been looking at the fixture list and it's pretty much football every day from the 17th, so it's hard to separate them into weeks now.. but I'll give it a go. Feel free to redo the fixtures you already predicted above (let's face it, a lot has changed) but if I don't hear from you in time, I will take the predictions you've done previously. And don't feel like you have to do them all immediately, I'm just putting them all up so you can do them whenever. 

*Week 30*
_Weds 17th June_
Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (6pm)
Man City vs Arsenal (8.15pm)

_Fri 19th June_
Norwich vs Southampton (6pm)
Tottenham vs Manchester United (8.15pm)

_Sat 20th June_
Watford vs Leicester (12.30pm)
Brighton vs Arsenal (3pm)
West Ham vs Wolves (5.30pm)
Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (7.45pm)

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle vs Sheffield United (2pm)
Aston Villa vs Chelsea (4.15pm)
Everton vs Liverpool (7pm)

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City vs Burnley (8pm)

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm)
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm)
Tottenham vs West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United vs Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle vs Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich vs Everton (6pm)
Wolves vs Bournemouth (6pm)
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley vs Watford (6pm)
Leicester vs Brighton (6pm)
Southampton vs Arsenal (6pm)
Chelsea vs Man City (8.15pm)
Wolves vs Bournemouth (8.15pm)

*Week 32*
_Sat 27th June_
Aston Villa vs Wolves (12.30pm)

_Sun 28th June_
Watford vs Southampton (4.30pm)

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace vs Burnley (8pm)

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton vs Manchester United (8.15pm)
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (8.15pm)

_Weds 1st July_
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm)
Bournemouth vs Newcastle (6pm)
Everton vs Leicester (6pm)
West Ham vs Chelsea (8.15pm)

_Thurs 2nd July_
Sheffield United vs Tottenham (6pm)
Arsenal vs Norwich (6pm)
Man City vs Liverpool (8.15pm)
		
Click to expand...

Ian's post alerted me that some of these dates/times have changed from the info I posted above. Just confirming the above changes in red so that people don't miss deadlines on predicting them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't forget it's back in action tonight! @Stuart_C @Piece @IanMcC @Bazzatron
& @pauljames87 I have 11/12 games predicted by you from before lockdown but Villa v Sheffield is missing since that wasn't a fixture before.
		
Click to expand...

Can I stick with my original predictions and I'll go for 

Villa 1- 2 Sheffield


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't forget it's back in action tonight! @Stuart_C @Piece @IanMcC @Bazzatron
& @pauljames87 I have 11/12 games predicted by you from before lockdown but Villa v Sheffield is missing since that wasn't a fixture before.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see city, arsenal on my list either so

City 3-1 arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Can't see city, arsenal on my list either so

City 3-1 arsenal
		
Click to expand...

It was on a different post because that game was rearranged. 3-1 is the same as you said anyway.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It was on a different post because that game was rearranged. 3-1 is the same as you said anyway. 

Click to expand...

Ah I see ... Well in that case as I have said it twice it defo won't happen lol but I'll stick with it


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2020)

Villa 0-2 Sheff U
City 2-0 Arsenal
Nor 2-1 Soton
Spurs 2-1 Man U


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Stu C can’t get to the phone right now, so asked me to post these;

Norwich 0v1 Southampton 
Tottenham 2v1 Man Utd
Watford 1v2 Leicester
Brighton 2v1 Arsenal
West Ham 0v2 Wolves 
Bournemouth 1v1Crystal Palace 
Newcastle 1v2 Sheffield United
Aston Villa 0v2 Chelsea
Everton 0v25Liverpool  
Man City 4v0 Burnley


Seems there was a typo.... 

Everton 0-2 Lpool


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 20, 2020)

_*Week 30*_

_Sat 20th June_

Watford *0-1* Leicester (12.30pm)
Brighton *0-2* Arsenal (3pm)
West Ham *1-2* Wolves (5.30pm)
Bournemouth *2-2* Crystal Palace (7.45pm)

_Sun 21st June_
Newcastle* 0-1* Sheffield United (2pm)
Aston Villa *2-0* Chelsea (4.15pm)
Everton* 0-1* Liverpool (7pm)

_Mon 22nd June_
Man City *3-1* Burnley (8pm)


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2020)

Wat v Lei 1-2
Bri v Ars 1-1
West H v Wol 0-2
Bou v CP 1-1
New 1-1 Sheff U
Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Eve 1-3 Liv
Man C 4-0 Burn


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2020)

Round 31

Day Date Time Fixture Prediction
Tues 23-Jun 18:00 Leicester 2 v 1 Brighton
Tues 23-Jun 20:15 Tottenham 1 v 1 West Ham
Weds 24-Jun 18:00 Man Utd 3 v1 Sheff Utd
Weds 24-Jun 18:00 Newcastle 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Weds 24-Jun 18:00 Norwich 0 v 2 Everton
Weds 24-Jun 18:00 Wolves 4 v 1 Bournemouth
Weds 24-Jun 20:15 Liverpool 2 v 1 Crystal Palace
Thurs 25-Jun 18:00 Burnley 2 v 2 Watford
Thurs 25-Jun 18:00 Southampton 2 v 2 Arsenal
Thurs 25-Jun 20:15 Chelsea 1 v 2 Man City

Round 32


Round 32
Day Date Time Fixture Prediction
Sat 27-Jun 12:30 Aston Villa 1 v 2 Wolves
Sun 28-Jun 16:30 Watford 1 v 2 Southampton
Mon 29-Jun 20:00 Crystal Palace 1 v 0 Burnley
Tues 30-Jun 20:15 Brighton 0 v 2 Man Utd
Weds 01-Jul 18:00 Arsenal 2 v 0 Norwich
Weds 01-Jul 18:00 Bournemouth 0 v 2 Newcastle
Weds 01-Jul 18:00 Everton 1 v 1 Leicester
Weds 01-Jul 20:15 West Ham 1 v 1 Chelsea
Thurs 02-Jul 18:00 Sheff Utd 1 v 2 Tottenham
Thurs 02-Jul 20:15 Man City 3 v 2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2020)

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Leicester 2-1 Brighton (6pm)
Tottenham 2-1 West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United 2-1 Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich 0-2 Everton (6pm)
Wolves 2-0 Bournemouth (6pm)
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley 2-1 Watford (6pm)
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal (6pm)
Chelsea 1-2 Man City (8.15pm)


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 22, 2020)

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Leicester 2 - 0 Brighton (6pm)
Tottenham 2 - 1 West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United 1 - 1 Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle 1 - 0 Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich 0 - 2 Everton (6pm)
Wolves 2 - 1 Bournemouth (6pm)
Liverpool 2 - 0 Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley 1 - 1 Watford (6pm)
Southampton 1 - 0 Arsenal (6pm)
Chelsea 1 - 2 Man City (8.15pm)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 22, 2020)

Round 31



Round 31
Day        Date      Time      Fixture  Prediction
Tues      23-Jun   18:00     Leicester 0-0Brighton 
Tues      23-Jun   20:15     Tottenham 2v0 West Ham          
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Man Utd 2--0 Sheff Utd
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa           
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Norwich  0v1 Everton   
Weds    24-Jun   18:00     Wolves 1v0 Bournemouth         
Weds    24-Jun   20:15     Liverpool 2v0 Crystal Palace       
Thurs     25-Jun   18:00     Burnley 0v0 Watford      
Thurs     25-Jun   18:00     Southampton 2-0 Arsenal          
Thurs     25-Jun   20:15     Chelsea 1-1 Man City   

Round 32


Round 32
Day        Date      Time      Fixture  Prediction
Sat          27-Jun   12:30     Aston Villa 0v2 Wolves
Sun        28-Jun   16:30     Watford 0-2 Southampton        
Mon      29-Jun   20:00     Crystal Palace 2v0 Burnley         
Tues      30-Jun   20:15     Brighton 1-1 Man Utd  
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Arsenal 2-2 Norwich     
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Bournemouth 0-2 Newcastle   
Weds    01-Jul    18:00     Everton 1v1Leicester   
Weds    01-Jul    20:15     West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Thurs     02-Jul    18:00     Sheff Utd 0-1 Tottenham           
Thurs     02-Jul    20:15     Man City 1v1 Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2020)

*Round 31*

Leicester 3 v 1 Brighton
Tottenham 3 v 0 West Ham
 Man Utd 3 v1 Sheff Utd
 Newcastle 2 v 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 1 Everton
Wolves 3 v 0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2 v 0 Crystal Palace
 Burnley 1 v 2 Watford
Southampton 3 v 1 Arsenal
 Chelsea 1 v 3 Man City


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2020)

[]*Week 31*

_Tues 23rd June_
Leicester* 2-1* Brighton (6pm)
Tottenham *2-0* West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United* 2-2* Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle* 2-1* Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich* 1-2* Everton (6pm)
Wolves *3-1* Bournemouth (6pm)
Liverpool *2-1* Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley *1-1* Watford (6pm)
Southampton *0-0* Arsenal (6pm)
Chelsea *1-3* Man City (8.15pm)


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

*Week 30 Standings*




Paperboy extends his lead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2020)

Given my poor showing I've revised my options for this week and fact I think I missed at least one fixture.

*Week 31*
_Tues 23rd June_
Leicester 2 - 0 Brighton (6pm)
Tottenham 2 - 1 West Ham (8.15pm)

_Weds 24th June_
Manchester United 2 - 1 Sheffield United (6pm)
Newcastle 2 - 0 Aston Villa (6pm)
Norwich 0 - 2 Everton (6pm)
Wolves 2 - 0 Bournemouth (6pm)
Liverpool 2 - 0 Crystal Palace (8.15pm)

_Thurs 25th June_
Burnley 1 - 1 Watford (6pm)
Southampton 1 - 1 Arsenal (6pm)
Chelsea 1 - 2 Man City (8.15pm)


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2020)

Lei 3-1 Bri
Tot 2-1 Wham


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

@jobr1850 @ColchesterFC you're missing games here chaps!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



@jobr1850 @ColchesterFC you're missing games here chaps!
		
Click to expand...

I think Jobr is on holiday by the looks of it😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I think Jobr is on holiday by the looks of it😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



@jobr1850 @ColchesterFC you're missing games here chaps!
		
Click to expand...

My post on 5th June - post 599 - has all predictions up to 2nd July (Man City v Liverpool).


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 24, 2020)

round 31 and two games played and two correct results for me ,happy days.


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2020)

Man U 4-1 Sheff U
New 2-0 AV
Nor 1-2 Ev
Wolves 2-1 Bou
Liv 1-1 CP


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My post on 5th June - post 599 - has all predictions up to 2nd July (Man City v Liverpool).
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry! I don't know why I neglected to enter those into my spreadsheet. Got 'em now!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Oh sorry! I don't know why I neglected to enter those into my spreadsheet. Got 'em now!
		
Click to expand...

I even got the Spurs score right. Need every point I can get for my late push for a European place.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2020)

If Liverpool can just stop scoring now that will be a cracking start to this game week for me. Three correct scores so far and a 3-0 prediction in the Liverpool game. Fingers crossed for no more goals.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			If Liverpool can just stop scoring now that will be a cracking start to this game week for me. Three correct scores so far and a 3-0 prediction in the Liverpool game. Fingers crossed for no more goals.
		
Click to expand...

God, Liverpool are annoyingly good.


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2020)

Burn 0-2 Wat
Sot 1-1 Ars
Che 1-3 City


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2020)

*Week 31 standings*




Poor showing from the top four!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2020)

*Week 32*
_Sat 27th June_
Aston Villa 1-2 Wolves (12.30pm)

_Sun 28th June_
Watford 1-1 Southampton (4.30pm)

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley (8pm)

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton 0-2 Manchester United (8.15pm)

_Weds 1st July_
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich (6pm)
Bournemouth 2-2 Newcastle (6pm)
Everton 1-1 Leicester (6pm)
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea (8.15pm)

_Thurs 2nd July_
Sheffield United 1-2 Tottenham (6pm)
Man City 2-3 Liverpool (8.15pm)


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 27, 2020)

*Week 32*

_Sat 27th June_
Aston Villa* 0-2* Wolves (12.30pm)

_Sun 28th June_
Watford *2-1* Southampton (4.30pm)

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace *2-1* Burnley (8pm)

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton *0-1* Manchester United (8.15pm)

_Weds 1st July_
Arsenal *2-0* Norwich (6pm)
Bournemouth *1-1* Newcastle (6pm)
Everton *1-2* Leicester (6pm)
West Ham *0-3 *Chelsea (8.15pm)

_Thurs 2nd July_
Sheffield United *2-1* Tottenham (6pm)
Man City *2-1* Liverpool (8.15pm)


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 27, 2020)

*Week 32*
_Sat 27th June_
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Wolves

_Sun 28th June_
Watford 1 - 2 Southampton

_Mon 29th June_
Crystal Palace 1 - 0 Burnley

_Tues 30th June_
Brighton 1 - 1 Manchester United

_Weds 1st July_
Arsenal 2 - 1 Norwich
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Newcastle
Everton 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 0 - 2 Chelsea

_Thurs 2nd July_
Sheffield United 1 - 1 Tottenham
Man City 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2020)

Villa 0-3 Wolves


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

Villa 1-2 Wolves


----------



## User62651 (Jun 27, 2020)

Joe Cole looks like he's done his own makeup for BT sport, channeling his inner Oompa Loompa. 🍊


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2020)

Watford 2v1Southampton


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2020)

CP 1-1 Burn


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2020)

Crystal Palace 1v2 Burnley


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2020)

Next week's fixtures so you have plenty of time:


*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal
Chelsea 20:00 Watford

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa
Southampton 19:00 Man City

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton


*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea
Watford 18:00 Norwich
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves
West Ham 18:00 Burnley
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs
Everton 18:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Watford 2-0

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham 0-0
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 4-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 0-2

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-0


*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester 1-3

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves 1-1
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 1-1
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool 0-3

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 1-1
Everton 18:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd 0-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2020)

WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Watford 3-1

Sunday 5 July 2020
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham 1-3
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 1-3

Monday 6 July 2020
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-1


WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 0-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester 1-2

Wednesday 8 July 2020
Man City 18:00 Newcastle 3-1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves 1-2
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool 0-2

Thursday 9 July 2020
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0-4
Everton 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd 0-3


----------



## Piece (Jun 30, 2020)

Bri 0-2 Man U

_Weds 1st July_
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich (6pm)
Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle (6pm)
Everton 2-2 Leicester (6pm)
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea (8.15pm)

_Thurs 2nd July_
Sheffield United 0-1 Tottenham (6pm)
Man City 2-2 Liverpool (8.15pm)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2020)

Brighton 1v3 United


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2020)

Arsenal 2 - 0 Norwich
Bournemouth 1 - 1 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 0 - 3 Chelsea


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Watford3-1

Sunday 5 July 2020
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd1-1
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 1-3

Monday 6 July 2020
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-2


WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester1-1

Wednesday 8 July 2020
Man City 18:00 Newcastle3-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves1-2
West Ham 18:00 Burnley1-2
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool0-3

Thursday 9 July 2020
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs1-3
Everton 18:00 Southampton2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd1-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 2, 2020)

WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 1-3
Chelsea 20:00 Watford3-0

Sunday 5 July 2020
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd1-0
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 1-2
Monday 6 July 2020
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-0


WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 0-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester1-0

Wednesday 8 July 2020
Man City 18:00 Newcastle3-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves1-2
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 2-0
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool0-3

Thursday 9 July 2020
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0-2
Everton 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd1-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheffield United 1 - 2 Tottenham
Man City 0 - 3 Liverpool


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 2, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 Watford 3-0

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 4-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 1-2

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-1


*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 0-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester 2-1

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves 1-1
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 2-0
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool 1-2

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0-3
Everton 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd  0-2


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 2, 2020)

Round 35
Day Date Time Fixture Prediction
Sat 11-Jul 12:30 Norwich v West Ham 0-3
Sat 11-Jul 12:30 Watford v Newcastle 0-1
Sat 11-Jul 15:00 Liverpool v Burnley 5-0
Sat 11-Jul 17:30 Sheff Utd v Chelsea 0-2
Sat 11-Jul 20:00 Brighton v Man City 1-2
Sun 12-Jul 12:00 Wolves v Everton 1-1
Sun 12-Jul 14:15 Aston Villa v Crystal Palace 0-1
Sun 12-Jul 16:30 Tottenham v Arsenal 1-2
Sun 12-Jul 19:00 Bournemouth v Leicester 0-2
Mon 13-Jul 20:00 Man United v Southampton 4-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Watford 2-0

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham 2-0
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 0-2

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-0


*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 0-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester 2-1

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves 1-1
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 1-2
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool 0-2

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0-1
Everton 18:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

Well, it wasn't exactly a stellar week of predicting. 

*Week 32 Table*


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton 0-1
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Watford 2-1

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City 0-3

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 0-1

*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich 2-1
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester 2-2

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle 3-1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves 1-2
West Ham 18:00 Burnley 0-1
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool 0-2

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 1-2
Everton 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

*WEEK 33*

*Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich *1-2* Brighton
Leicester *3-1* Crystal Palace
Man Utd *2-0 *Bournemouth
Wolves *1-2* Arsenal
Chelsea *2-0* Watford

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley* 1*-*1* Sheffield Utd
Newcastle *1-0* West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 0-3 Man City

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 2-1 Everton


----------



## Piece (Jul 3, 2020)

*WEEK 33*

*Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 5-1 Bournemouth
Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 4-0 Watford

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley* 0-0 *Sheffield Utd
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 5-0 Aston Villa
Southampton 1-3 Man City

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 1-2 Everton


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 3, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 Brighton  1-2
Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth  4-0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal  1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Watford  2-0

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd  2-2
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham  2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa  3-0
Southampton 19:00 Man City  1-3

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs 20:00 Everton  1-1


*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 1-1
Watford 18:00 Norwich  2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester  2-2

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle  3-1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves  0-0
West Ham 18:00 Burnley  2-0
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool  1-1

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0-2
Everton 18:00 Southampton  2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd  1-3


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 4, 2020)

Norwich 1 - 2 Brighton


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2020)

Forget the premier League

Look at Wycombe


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 4, 2020)

*WEEK 33
Saturday 4 July 2020*

Leicester 15:00 Crystal Palace  2 - 0
Man Utd 15:00 Bournemouth  2 - 0
Wolves 17:30 Arsenal  1 - 2
Chelsea 20:00 Watford  2 - 0

*Sunday 5 July 2020*

Burnley 12:00 Sheffield Utd  1 - 2
Newcastle 14:15 West Ham  2 - 0
Liverpool 16:30 Aston Villa  4 - 0
Southampton 19:00 Man City  1 - 3

*Monday 6 July 2020*

Spurs 20:00 Everton  2 - 1


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 4, 2020)

I've missed the 1st game, hopefully will make up for it.

*Saturday 4 July *
Leicester *3-1* Crystal Palace
Man Utd *4-0 *Bournemouth
Wolves *3-1* Arsenal
Chelsea *2-0* Watford

*Sunday 5 July 2020*
Burnley* 1-0 *Sheffield Utd
Newcastle *2-1* West Ham
Liverpool *3-0* Aston Villa
Southampton *1-3* Man City

*Monday 6 July 2020*
Spurs *3-0* Everton


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2020)

[]*WEEK 34*

*Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Wolves
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 1-2 Spurs
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2020)

*WEEK 34
Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 0-2
Watford 18:00 Norwich  2-0
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester  1-2

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle  4-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves  1-1
West Ham 18:00 Burnley  0-1
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool  1-2

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 1-2
Everton 18:00 Southampton  2-2
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd  0-4


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2020)

*Week 33 Standings*


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 7, 2020)

*WEEK 34*

*Tuesday 7 July 2020*
Crystal Palace 18:00 Chelsea 0 - 2
Watford 18:00 Norwich  2 - 1
Arsenal 20:15 Leicester  1 - 1

*Wednesday 8 July 2020*
Man City 18:00 Newcastle  3 - 1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Wolves  2 - 1
West Ham 18:00 Burnley  0 - 1
Brighton 20:15 Liverpool  0 - 2

*Thursday 9 July 2020*
Bournemouth 18:00 Spurs 0 - 2
Everton 18:00 Southampton  1 - 2
Aston Villa 20:15 Man Utd  0 - 3


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

Tuesday 
Crystal Palace *1-3* Chelsea
Watford *2-0 *Norwich
Arsenal *1-2 *Leicester

Wednesday 
Man City *3-0 *Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *1-2*Wolves
West Ham *0-1*Burnley
Brighton *0-3 *Liverpool

Thursday 
Bournemouth *1-2*Spurs
Everton *1-2*Southampton
Aston Villa *0-3 *Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham
Watford 12:30 Newcastle
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea
Brighton 20:00 Man City

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 1-1 
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Man City 0-3

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 0-2

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 3-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 8, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 0-3
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 0-1
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 5-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Man City 1-2

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 1-3
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 0-2

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 1-3
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Brighton 20:00 Man City 0-3

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 1-3
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 0-4

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 3-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

Paperboy is showing title-winning form with just a few weeks to go:

*Week 34 Standings*



He'll be hard to catch now, unless a Newcastle '96 bottlejob is on the cards.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 0-1
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Man City 1-3

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 1-0
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 1-1

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 0-1
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Man City 0-3

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 1-0
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-0
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 0-2

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 2-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich *1-2* West Ham
Watford *1-1* Newcastle
Liverpool* 2-0 *Burnley
Sheffield Utd *1-1* Chelsea
Brighton *0-2* Man City

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Paperboy is showing title-winning form with just a few weeks to go:

*Week 34 Standings*
View attachment 31565


He'll be hard to catch now, unless a Newcastle '96 bottlejob is on the cards.
		
Click to expand...

Is @Tashyboy banned from European competitions for the next two seasons regardless of his finishing position?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

I keep forgetting how quick the games come round. Here are the *WEEK 36 FIXTURES:*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd
Southampton 20:15 Brighton

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham  0-2
Watford 12:30 Newcastle  1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley  3-1
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea  1-1
Brighton 20:00 Man City  0-2

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton  0-0
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace  1-2
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal  0-2
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester  0-2

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I keep forgetting how quick the games come round. Here are the *WEEK 36 FIXTURES:*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 3-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves  1-1
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth  4-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 2-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool  1-1

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa  2-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd  2-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd  1-2
Southampton 20:15 Brighton  2-0

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 10, 2020)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES:*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich
3-0
*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 5-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool. 1-1

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd    1-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-2

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford
1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 10, 2020)

*Week 35 Fixtures*

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 1 - 1 West Ham
Watford 1 - 2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3 - 0 Burnley
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Chelsea
Brighton 1 - 3 Man City

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 2 - 1 Everton
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1 - 1 Arsenal
Bournemouth 1 - 2 Leicester

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 2 - 1 Southampton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 3-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 1-3
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 1-0

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 0-0


----------



## Piece (Jul 11, 2020)

*Saturday 11 July 2020*
Norwich 12:30 West Ham 2-1
Watford 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Sheffield Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-0
Brighton 20:00 Man City 0-3

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves 12:00 Everton 1-1
Aston Villa 14:15 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Bournemouth 19:00 Leicester 0-1

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd 20:00 Southampton 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2020)

*Saturday 11 July *
Norwich *1-0* West Ham
Watford* 2-1* Newcastle
Liverpool *3-0* Burnley
Sheffield Utd *2-2 *Chelsea
Brighton *1-4 *Man City

*Sunday 12 July *
Wolves *3-0* Everton
Aston Villa* 2-1 *Crystal Palace
Spurs *2-0* Arsenal
Bournemouth* 1-3* Leicester

*Monday 13 July*
Man Utd *2-1* Southampton


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2020)

*Week 35 #2*

*Sunday 12 July 2020*
Wolves *2-0* Everton
Aston Villa *2-2 *Crystal Palace
Spurs* 0-0* Arsenal
Bournemouth *1-3* Leicester

*Monday 13 July 2020*
Man Utd *2-1* Southampton


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

*Week 35 Standings*

I retract what I said about Paperboy's title-winning form. Title race back on!

<deleted image>

Updated image:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

*WEEK 36
Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 3-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 1-1

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 1-0


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2020)

*Week 36*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea *2-0* Norwich

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley *1-0* Wolves
Man City *4-0* Bournemouth
Newcastle *1-0* Spurs
Arsenal *0-2 *Liverpool


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2020)

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 4-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-2
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 3-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-3

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-2

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 35 Standings*

I retract what I said about Paperboy's title-winning form. Title race back on!

View attachment 31616

Click to expand...

Did I really get zero points this game week or did you just forget to add my score?

EDIT - think I should've got 5 points.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 14, 2020)

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 3 - 0 Norwich

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 1 - 2 Wolves
Man City 4 - 1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 0 - 3 Liverpool

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Leicester 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Man Utd
Southampton 2 - 0 Brighton

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 1 - 1 Watford


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did I really get zero points this game week or did you just forget to add my score?

EDIT - think I should've got 5 points.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was battling IT problems this morning and trying to do this quickly.  Fixed now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

*WEEK 36
Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 3-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-2
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-1

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 1-1


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2020)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES:*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 4-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-2
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 6-1
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool. 1-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-1

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 2-0


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 14, 2020)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES:*

*Tuesday 14 July 2020*
Chelsea 20:15 Norwich 3-0

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-2
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 4-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool. 0-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-0

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, I was battling IT problems this morning and trying to do this quickly.  Fixed now
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed this week has started 

So I want to put down chelsea 4 Norwich 0

I'll do the rest in a min wanted to get that one in


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2020)

WEEK 36

Chelsea 4 Norwich 0 as previous stated 

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 18:00 Bournemouth 5-0
Newcastle 18:00 Spurs 2-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton 18:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Leicester 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-3
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 1-3
Southampton 20:15 Brighton 2-1

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham 20:00 Watford 2-1[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 14, 2020)

Missed tonight's game so hoping for a Norwich win 😂

*Wednesday 15 July 2020*
Burnley  *0-2* Wolves
Man City *4-0 *Bournemouth
Newcastle *1-1* Spurs
Arsenal *1-3* Liverpool

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton * 3-1 *Aston Villa
Leicester *2-0 *Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace *0-3 *Man Utd
Southampton *2-1 *Brighton

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham *2-1 *Watford


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just noticed this week has started

So I want to put down chelsea 4 Norwich 0

I'll do the rest in a min wanted to get that one in
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. it needs to be over an hour before kick-off as per the first post rules anyway.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry. it needs to be over an hour before kick-off as per the first post rules anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, darn covid making it all seem like one game week lol


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2020)

*Week 36 #2*

*Thursday 16 July 2020*
Everton *1-0* Aston Villa
Leicester *2-0* Sheffield Utd
Crystal Palace *1-2* Man Utd
Southampton* 2-1* Brighton

*Friday 17 July 2020*
West Ham* 0-*0 Watford


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton
Spurs 16:00 Leicester

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-1

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 1-0

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 1-0
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 1-2
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 0-2

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 3-0
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 16, 2020)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-2

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 1-2

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 1_0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-0
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 0-2
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 0-1

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-2

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-2
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 1-1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-0
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 0-3
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 1-2

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 17, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-2

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 2-1
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 1-1

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 2-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 0-3
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 1-3

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 3-1
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-2

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-2
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 1-2

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 1-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 1-4
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 1-4

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1[/QUOTE]


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich *1-2* Burnley

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth *1*-*1* Southampton
Spurs *1-2* Leicester


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Norwich 0 - 2 Burnley


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2020)

_WEEK 37 FIXTURES_

Saturday 18 July 2020
Norwich 1-3Burnley


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 18, 2020)

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-2
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 2-2
 Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-2
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-1

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 0-5
 Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal
 0-3
*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 4-1
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2020)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020*
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 10-10

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Spurs 16:00 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle 1-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace 3-0

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford 18:00 Man City 1-4
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 1-2

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2020)

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth *2*-*1* Southampton
Spurs *1-1* Leicester


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2020)

*Sunday 19 July 2020*
Bournemouth 0 - 2 Southampton
Spurs 2 - 1 Leicester


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2020)

*Week 37 #2*

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton *1-0* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *2-0 *Everton
Wolves *2-1 *Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 21 July 2020*
Watford *0-2* Man City
Aston Villa *0*-*2 *Arsenal

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd* 3-1* West Ham
Liverpool* 2-0 *Chelsea


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 20, 2020)

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton 1 - 1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 2 - 1 Everton
Wolves 1 - 0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 20, 2020)

*Monday 20 July 2020*
Brighton *2-1* Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *2-0* Everton
Wolves *3-0 *Crystal Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

*Week 36 Standings*


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 20, 2020)

WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Saturday 18 July 2020
Norwich 17:30 Burnley 0-2

Sunday 19 July 2020
Bournemouth 14:00 Southampton
Spurs 16:00 Leicester

Monday 20 July 2020
Brighton 18:00 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Everton
Wolves 20:15 Crystal Palace

Tuesday 21 July 2020
Watford 18:00 Man City 1-3
Aston Villa 20:15 Arsenal 1-2

Wednesday 22 July 2020
Man Utd 18:00 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Tuesday 21 July 2020

 Aston Villa 0 - 2 Arsenal


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2020)

Villa *2-1* Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2020)

Last fixtures, make them count!

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford
Burnley 16:00 Brighton
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd
Man City 16:00 Norwich
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 2-0
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 1-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 0-2
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 1-0
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 16:00 Norwich 4-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 1-2
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 22, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 2-0
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 0 3
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 2-2
Man City 16:00 Norwich 6-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 1-3
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 2-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 22, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 2-1
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 2-2
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 3-2
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 0-2
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 16:00 Norwich 5-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 0-3
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 2-0
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 1-2
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 1-3
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth2-0
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 16:00 Norwich5-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool1-2
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd1-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 3-1
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 2-0
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 2-2
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 0-3
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 1-2
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 1-3
Man City 16:00 Norwich 5-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 0-2
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 22, 2020)

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd 2 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2020)

*Wednesday 22 July 2020*
Man Utd *3-1* West Ham
Liverpool *3-0* Chelsea


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last fixtures, make them count!

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford
Burnley 16:00 Brighton
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd
Man City 16:00 Norwich
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa
		
Click to expand...

Least we can have everyone predict all games at once lol none of this wait and see how the rest of the table does .. fantasy football style 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2020)

*Week 37 standings*

With one gameweek left, it looks like Paperboy has done enough to secure the title. Somehow I have snuck into 2nd place despite not being in the title race at all. It would be a miracle to overturn 12 points in one week though!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 3-1
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 1-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 0-2
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 2-0
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 16:00 Norwich 4-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 0-2
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 23, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Watford
Burnley 1 - 1 Brighton
Chelsea 1 - 1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Spurs
Everton 1 - 0 Bournemouth
Leicester 2 - 1 Man Utd
Man City 5 - 0 Norwich
Newcastle 1 - 3 Liverpool
Southampton 1 - 1 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 1 - 2 Aston Villa


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 23, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Watford
Burnley 0 - 1 Brighton
Chelsea 3 - 1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Spurs
Everton 0 - 0 Bournemouth
Leicester 1 - 1 Man Utd
Man City 5 - 0 Norwich
Newcastle 0 - 3 Liverpool
Southampton 0 - 2 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 1 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford 2-3
Burnley 16:00 Brighton 2-0
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs 1-0
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth 1-1
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 16:00 Norwich 7-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool 1-3
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 24, 2020)

*WEEK 38
Sunday 26 July 2020*
Arsenal 16:00 Watford  2-0
Burnley 16:00 Brighton  2-1
Chelsea 16:00 Wolves  1-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Spurs  1-2
Everton 16:00 Bournemouth  3-0
Leicester 16:00 Man Utd  1-2
Man City 16:00 Norwich  5-0
Newcastle 16:00 Liverpool  1-3
Southampton 16:00 Sheffield Utd  2-1
 West Ham 16:00 Aston Villa  3-1


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 37 standings*

With one gameweek left, it looks like Paperboy has done enough to secure the title. Somehow I have snuck into 2nd place despite not being in the title race at all. It would be a miracle to overturn 12 points in one week though!

View attachment 31715

Click to expand...

If Paperboy wins will he have an asterisk against his name next season?🤭

*WEEK 38*

*Sunday 26 July *
Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Burnley 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Everton 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Man Utd
Man City 6-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 1-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 25, 2020)

*WEEK 38

Sunday 26 July *
 Arsenal 2 - 0 Watford
 Burnley 1 - 1 Brighton
 Chelsea 2 - 1 Wolves
 Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Spurs
 Everton 1 - 0 Bournemouth
 Leicester 2 - 1 Man Utd
 Man City 4 - 0 Norwich
 Newcastle 0 - 2 Liverpool
 Southampton 1 - 0 Sheffield Utd
 West Ham 1 - 2 Aston Villa


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			If Paperboy wins will he have an asterisk against his name next season?🤭

*WEEK 38*

*Sunday 26 July *
Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Burnley 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Everton 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Man Utd
Man City 6-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 1-2 Aston Villa
		
Click to expand...

Lol .. no but if Watford go down can they sue hawkeye?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

*FINAL LEAGUE TABLE*




Congrats @Paperboy on a 10 point victory! See you all again in only a matter of weeks for next season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice one for sorting this out Ori, it's been good fun. Not happy I done a Arsenal though, went top, shit my pants and ended up 3rd 😁😁

Well done Paperboy, great effort.

In true liverpool spirit its defo my season next season 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2020)

Top four and CL qualification. Hope to kick on for top 3 next year bolstered by Fulham back in the PL. Basically home win every time we play away


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Nice one for sorting this out Ori, it's been good fun. Not happy I done a Arsenal though, went top, shit my pants and ended up 3rd 😁😁

Well done Paperboy, great effort.

In true liverpool spirit its defo my season next season 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I think they call that coming third in a two-horse race.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2020)

Cheers Ori! I won the final round! Woohoo! See you in a few weeks.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice work Ori ,looking forward to doing it all again 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 28, 2020)

Here’s ori me man, looking forward to next season.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for organising Ori, much appreciated


----------

